# Cubicle Labs Premium Cubes



## 4Chan (Sep 23, 2016)

_Kaizen _is the japanese concept of continual improvement.
To continue to pursue the best version of ourselves that we can, and to ignore the status quo and continually improve and seek the best. This is my motivating force for innovation.

Cubing is my passion and my life. I LITERALLY do cubing stuff for a living.
I seek the best, and I spend ALL DAY thinking of how to improve cubing.

Before I started working at The Cubicle, I was a PhD. student researching how to cure antibiotic resistance.
Now I research CUBES.
*
I wanted to* *combine scientific research with speedcubing*, I wanted to produce new and powerful cubes to push the boundaries of speedsolving.







Thanks to the platform, resources, and infinite generosity of The Cubicle, our combined efforts have produced crazy new creations. We have so much crazy stuff that I'm not at liberty to share, but keep posted because we're gonna blow your mind.

Our first public production is _the first commercially available Magnetic 3x3 Speedcube._
The *Weilong GTS M.* It's on our website now!





You'll hear all about it on the site, but I'm going to share with you some tidbits about the extensive research we've put into it.

Making a magnetic 3x3 sounds simple, right?
Just toss some magnets in, and boom, you're done.

LOL NO.

I've spend the past month going through LITERALLY thousands of magnets, testing many many many combinations of shapes, sizes, grades, materials, coatings, adhesives, radii, arrangements and MORE of magnets.

There are radially symmetric arrangements, middle arrangements, and the radius of the magnet from the core actually has a huge effect on torque and you must take into account the pull force and gauss rating of the magnet. Too far, and it's too much feedback. Too close, and the degrees of rotation at which the feedback is affected. Magnets too strong? Cube isn't fun to turn. Magnets too weak? Pointless.





ALWAYS GOTTA CITE YOUR SOURCES FOR FORMULAS


Trust me, I've done the science and the experimentation.
I've done polling, extensive tests, and calculations on pull force and newtons to overcome the rotations. I've put in immense hours into this so that we can finally bring this to market. I've tested them in Gans Air, Shengshou FengYuan, Weilong GTS, Valk, TangLong, Yuxin Blue, GuanSu, and many more.

I've spent the past month researching and producing the first batch, and I can't wait for you all to try them. I also hope you like the logo that I designed!

The possibilities are huge, we've even got magnetic 4x4 cubes coming soon. The magnets allow a level of stability that's simply unattainable currently, and you can set the cubes loose and STILL have stability!

For an example, check out my sub-10 compilation, done with a magnetic Valk3!

Magnets are just the beginning.
We have so many more ideas just waiting to be produced in time.
Thank you for reading, and welcome to the new Cubicle Labs line of premium cubes!


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 23, 2016)

OH MY GOD
YES
WE LOVE YOU CHRIS
CHOO CHOOOOO


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Now cubes will look even more suspicious under airport X-rays lmao


----------



## Calode (Sep 23, 2016)

Can you clarify where the magnets are? Is this like a magnetic pyra or do the magnets replace the springs?


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 23, 2016)

That's awesome, Chris! I'm pretty hyped. 
I feel like every other day you're making a thread that changes all we ever thought we knew about cubing.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 23, 2016)

Calode said:


> Can you clarify where the magnets are? Is this like a magnetic pyra or do the magnets replace the springs?



The pictures on the site will explain everything.

From experimentation, the location is dependent on the puzzle. I've noticed that close radius centers+edges is better in Gans Air and Shengshou FangYuan due to the weight distribution and pull force, but for the Weilong GTS, it is a medium radius located in the edges and corners.

This produces a weight balance, a torque balance, as well as consistent pull force.
They are placed in a rotationally symmetric pattern within the puzzle, so no matter what the orientation or twist, the dipoles of the magnets will be properly oriented to provide pull.



DGCubes said:


> That's awesome, Chris! I'm pretty hyped.
> I feel like every other day you're making a thread that changes all we ever thought we knew about cubing.



THANKS A LOT!
I've got lots more ideas for y'all!!!!!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 23, 2016)

We have entered the future, my fellow cubers.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 23, 2016)

See, this doesn't surprise me at all. I had insider info... Er, Chris asked me to delete a post. That's the same thing right?

But actually... I don't know what to say actually. It's pretty cool. Can't wait to see the reviews!


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 23, 2016)

Woah
That is a really cool logo.
Are these cubicle lab cubes going to be premium lubed also?


----------



## pjk (Sep 23, 2016)

> _Kaizen _is the japanese concept of continual improvement.
> To continue to pursue the best version of ourselves that we can, and to ignore the status quo and continually improve and seek the best. This is my motivating force for innovation.


Awesome to hear. I've heard of this term before and I absolutely love it - as humans we're wired to fit in and follow social norms, have status anxiety, etc. But really improving yourself is the best way to help others - if you can't take care of yourself, how are you supposed to take care of others? This term also promotes free and open thought, and questions things that we're told or things that are "normal", because many times "normal" isn't the best way for you to live.

anyway, awesome post. Glad to hear you guys are innovating on the cube front. It is pretty fascinating to think how far cubing design has come since 10 years ago. I remember ordering generic DIYs from China in 2006 that were substantially better than the Rubiks brand that everyone used. Fast forward to today and the Gans I'm using has one of the most intricate, coolest, smoothest designs I've ever seen - and it is the result of innovation. 

Keep up the good work and keep us posted on what you create.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 23, 2016)

biscuit said:


> See, this doesn't surprise me at all. I had insider info... Er, Chris asked me to delete a post. That's the same thing right?
> 
> But actually... I don't know what to say actually. It's pretty cool. Can't wait to see the reviews!



Haha, sorry about that! You were one of the few people to catch it!
The day after, we decided to market it, and we didn't want any other company to copy the idea while I did research into optimizing the product.



GenTheThief said:


> Woah
> That is a really cool logo.
> Are these cubicle lab cubes going to be premium lubed also?



THANKS!! It took a long time to make!
YES, the boss, Phil Yu PERSONALLY sands down the feet, tensions, lubes, and stickers each cube. That's why it took so long to make the first batch.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 23, 2016)

It's UP ON THE SITE NOW

https://thecubicle.us/cubicle-weilong-p-7465.html

Here is also an unofficial, impromptu demonstration of the puzzles:
Please note that this is a very loose, very lubed, gans with light springs. Normally it won't do this, but this is just a demonstration.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 23, 2016)

By the way, are these 'self aligning' 3x3s WCA legal?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 23, 2016)

According to the current regulations, they are legal.

They have the same tactile properties as the bearings in skewb and pyraminix, as well as clicky 3x3s such as the 1980s arxon rubiks, Vcube line, and old YJ 4x4.
All of which are WCA legal.


----------



## DTCuber (Sep 23, 2016)

Cool!

Can you guys make magnetic square-1s with magnets on the slice axis?

How are the magnets placed? What glue is used? Will they come out if the cube is dropped?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 23, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Cool!
> 
> Can you guys make magnetic square-1s with magnets on the slice axis?
> 
> How are the magnets placed? What glue is used? Will they come out if the cube is dropped?



Unfortunately, the design of the QiYi sq-1 does not permit magnets. ):

They're placed in an off-center, rotationally symmetric pattern that gives tactil feedback at 0 and 90 degrees.

I can't reveal the combination of glue that I use, sorry! 
I went through a lot of experimentation to find the best one! We've also done drop tests (some accidental heavy drops on hard floor at NYC Summer too, ugh), and the magnets do not dislodge easily. We use a combination of two glues which expands AROUND the magnet, so that it holds it in place once it hardens.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 23, 2016)

Amazing! Have u explored magnets in fangshi cubes?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Sep 23, 2016)

@4Chan - Chris, I think this is an awesome idea and I would love to play around with one. However the price is just to much for me to even think about. I can't justify spending that amount of cash on a 3x3, and then still have to think about shipping costs.

Good luck with the idea and the Cubicle Labs though. I think it's great that you guys are innovating new ideas.


----------



## deadcat (Sep 23, 2016)

Wow very interesting


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 23, 2016)

Probably won't be splashing out that kind of money personally for a 3x3, but it's really cool that it exists. Interested in seeing reviews and hopefully trying one at a comp some day.


----------



## stoic (Sep 23, 2016)

tl;dr



Spoiler



Seriously, though: great work. This looks amazing. Keep it up!


----------



## deadcat (Sep 23, 2016)

Does this basically mean that you no longer need any accuracy when turning?


----------



## CubeBag (Sep 23, 2016)

This looks SO AMAZING


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 23, 2016)

could the magnets losing strength over time be an issue?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 23, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> could the magnets losing strength over time be an issue?



NdFeB magnets are superior over AlNiCo magnets in that their magnetism lasts on the order of centuries.
The magnets are also coated to ensure that shock does not depolarize them, and their operating temperatures are so high that for heat to demagnetize, the plastic would melt and combust first.

That was also researched, because we want to ensure a good product!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 24, 2016)

This is very exciting stuff!! I love neodymium magnets, I have a large collection of them including some quite high grade ones. I actually tried to put some small weaker ones in my fangshi once, but like you say, it's nowhere near as simple as that with all the torque considerations. I didn't even attempt to pursue real research into it, but I'm so glad to see that you have. I just placed my order on the cubicle 3 days ago though. I wish I'd known about this, I would've held off on it ):


----------



## biscuit (Sep 24, 2016)

Tesla said:


> This is very exciting stuff!! I love neodymium magnets, I have a large collection of them including some quite high grade ones. I actually tried to put some small weaker ones in my fangshi once, but like you say, it's nowhere near as simple as that with all the torque considerations. I didn't even attempt to pursue real research into it, but I'm so glad to see that you have. I just placed my order on the cubicle 3 days ago though. I wish I'd known about this, I would've held off on it ):



If you're in the US, you'd get free shipping. Discounted everywhere else.


----------



## Storm (Sep 24, 2016)

This is literally the most interesting thing to happen to 3x3 cube design since pretty much the AoLong came out. Thank you for doing something different!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 24, 2016)

Storm said:


> This is literally the most interesting thing to happen to 3x3 cube design since pretty much the AoLong came out. Thank you for doing something different!


Hopefully the price goes down from 50 dollars or I'm not probably getting one. Interesting concept, has great potential.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Sep 24, 2016)

biscuit said:


> If you're in the US, you'd get free shipping. Discounted everywhere else.


I'm not unfortunately, and my discounted shipping came in at almost 40$ ):


----------



## Aaron Lau (Sep 24, 2016)

so are the cubicle premium cubes now obsolete?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Sep 24, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> so are the cubicle premium cubes now obsolete?


Many people are choosing to not order these, and likely use premium cubes. So, no.

Also, I will definitely be getting one but I hope you release more MoYu cubes before Christmas.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 24, 2016)

FIFTY DOLLARS? AND YOU'RE WORKING ON A 4X4? 

Neat concept, but you couldn't pay me to buy a $50 3x... Actually you probably could.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 24, 2016)

This is pretty awesome. I had thought of this, and even posted something about it a couple of months ago, probably after you started working on it. I'm having trouble imagining that it would make as much difference on a 3x3 as on 5x5+, but maybe I'm imagining wrong. I'm also having trouble imagining what could possibly be the next big step after a little bit of refinement of this idea.


----------



## Abo (Sep 24, 2016)

Have you thought about sq-1 at all for making a special version? I found some magnets in my room and threw them in the slice layer, was pretty effective but I feel like if you worked hard enough to figure out a way to do the U and D layers with magnets, that still worked off of any orientation, so probably a ring of 12, it could be really good I imagine.


----------



## UseableCuber0o (Sep 25, 2016)

Just ordered the weilong gts m. Very excited. Will definitely make an unboxing.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 25, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> This is pretty awesome. I had thought of this, and even posted something about it a couple of months ago, probably after you started working on it. I'm having trouble imagining that it would make as much difference on a 3x3 as on 5x5+, but maybe I'm imagining wrong. I'm also having trouble imagining what could possibly be the next big step after a little bit of refinement of this idea.



Once we've finished releasing a few products and stabilize the work flow and have more time, we've got a few SICK ideas. I believe we're not even close to the limits of speedsolving.

Years ago, we thought it wouldn't get any better than the zhanchi, and we were wrong. Optimism about puzzles tends to be correct! 



Abo said:


> Have you thought about sq-1 at all for making a special version? I found some magnets in my room and threw them in the slice layer, was pretty effective but I feel like if you worked hard enough to figure out a way to do the U and D layers with magnets, that still worked off of any orientation, so probably a ring of 12, it could be really good I imagine.



I actually have an idea on how to make the Sq-1 work now.
Brb O_____O


----------



## UseableCuber0o (Sep 25, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Once we've finished releasing a few products and stabilize the work flow and have more time, we've got a few SICK ideas. I believe we're not even close to the limits of speedsolving.
> 
> Years ago, we thought it wouldn't get any better than the zhanchi, and we were wrong. Optimism about puzzles tends to be correct!
> 
> ...


This is really awesome, keep up the excellent work! Any chance those ideas include megaminx?


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 25, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Once we've finished releasing a few products and stabilize the work flow and have more time, we've got a few SICK ideas. I believe we're not even close to the limits of speedsolving.



That's awesome. You've definitely got my curiosity up. I honestly can't imagine how 3x3s could ever get more than incrementally better. I've got an Aoshi, and there is definitely room for a quantum leap there. I got to handle a cubic Aofu briefly, and even though that's better than the Aoshi there is still room for improvement there, too. I'll be getting a Weichuang in a couple weeks, which according to Kevin Hayes, anyway, is the best on the market, so I'll see. But I'm guessing even that isn't invisible yet.


----------



## obelisk477 (Sep 25, 2016)

Just bought one as well. Hope you like magnet gluing Chris, I think that's about to take up like 90% of your job lol.


----------



## Ahmed Naim (Sep 28, 2016)

Amazing innovation !


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 28, 2016)

UseableCuber0o said:


> This is really awesome, keep up the excellent work! Any chance those ideas include megaminx?


>megaminx

I'm sure they would love to setup a megaminx


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 28, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> >megaminx
> 
> I'm sure they would love to setup a megaminx


I DEMAND 2 ROUND, MAGNETIC GIGAMINXES


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 28, 2016)

Magnetic 13x13s


----------



## turtwig (Sep 28, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Magnetic 13x13s


That would probably cost $1000 lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 29, 2016)

turtwig said:


> That would probably cost $1000 lol


that cheap?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 29, 2016)

Jesus christ, I don't even want to imagine how long a 13x13 would take.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 29, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Jesus christ, I don't even want to imagine how long a 13x13 would take.


I'm not sure if magnetic squans are a good idea, but they are an idea. I'd be interested to see one.


----------



## Storm (Sep 29, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Jesus christ, I don't even want to imagine how long a 13x13 would take.


Well, it's easy enough to figure out. First, calculate how long it takes to solve the 13x13, then add how long it takes to assemble a 13x13, then finally, multiply that time by the square root of infinity and you find that you are going to be putting magnets in Rubik's cubes until the universe implodes.


----------



## obelisk477 (Sep 29, 2016)

Storm said:


> Well, it's easy enough to figure out. First, calculate how long it takes to solve the 13x13, then add how long it takes to assemble a 13x13, then finally, multiply that time by the square root of infinity and you find that you are going to be putting magnets in Rubik's cubes until the universe implodes.



I thought the universe was going to expand until it reaches heat death? Maybe beyond the scope of this thread. Either way, at the end of time, Chris would still be gluing magnets


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 29, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Jesus christ, I don't even want to imagine how long a 13x13 would take.


How many pieces would actually have magnets? Would the physical size and distance between magnets make it more difficult or less effective? Just curious, I am not thinking of doing it


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 29, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> How many pieces would actually have magnets? Would the physical size and distance between magnets make it more difficult or less effective? Just curious, I am not thinking of doing it



Here are some of my findings from my research and experiments.

Except for the centers and obliques, all edges and corners would be magnetised, and for best effect, the core and large edges should also be magnetised.

Since you asked about distance between magnets, here are a few factoids:

Magnetic force is a squared function, which means that plastic thickness has a VERY SIGNIFICANT EFFECT on the pull force, and torque required to make the turn. This is part of the reason different cubes require different magnet strengths, because plastic thickness varies so greatly. When it comes to _handfeel,_ it's a pretty narrow strikezone for optimal conditions! For the Cubicle Labs line of puzzles, I've tested a variety of magnets to find the best per each puzzle.

Since the radius from the center is much larger, the torque required to make the turn is also affected, which is compounded with magnetic force, so the size of the puzzle does indeed have an effect on which magnets are used for effective speedsolving.

EDIT:

A magnetic 13x13 would take at least 276 magnets for the minimum effect.
Which is actually humanly possible, I could actually make one of these _for science!
_
I've made 3x3 cubes with 72 and 96 magnets in different patterns of repulsion and attraction to test, and 276 is actually doable in about two evenings or so.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 29, 2016)

@4Chan, a few years ago the magnet idea was bounced around on the forum and the observation was made that having magnets attract through adjacent corners and edges would only have a small component in the direction of travel, probably not enough to win over friction when the pieces are almost aligned. The larger component would be pulling the surfaces together (increasing friction anyway). It was speculated that having corners and edges repel would be interesting because the larger component would push along the direction of travel while there would be a smaller component pushing the pieces apart. Did you try that?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 29, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> @4Chan, a few years ago the magnet idea was bounced around on the forum and the observation was made that having magnets attract through adjacent corners and edges would only have a small component in the direction of travel, probably not enough to win over friction when the pieces are almost aligned. The larger component would be pulling the surfaces together (increasing friction anyway). It was speculated that having corners and edges repel would be interesting because the larger component would push along the direction of travel while there would be a smaller component pushing the pieces apart. Did you try that?



I've done a few experiments with repulsion, and although repulsion does "push", you have to surmount a barrier to turn past the repulsive force initially to attain the "push. So to get a hypothetical .5 newton of force, you have to apply at least .5 newtons of force to get past the magnet initially.

I tested different angles and pieces, and found that no matter how it's arranged, the repulsion creates "dead zones" within the turn which make an awkward feeling puzzle, especially during LL algorithms. 

From that, I concluded that attraction is the best way to go for speedsolving.
Every night, when I'm not making batches of cubes, I'm doing various experiments with different arrangements and puzzles, and perhaps soon, I'll experiment more with repulsion!


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 29, 2016)

Great that someone actually tried it, and I hope to test out one of your puzzles at a comp one day. Good luck!


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 30, 2016)

Just to shout out here, if you haven't seen the Cubicle.us thread:

I will be giving away seven magnetic cubes for the 5-year anniversary sale!

There will be 5 Weilong GTS M cubes, one of my magnetic Gans Air prototypes, and a Valk M with the same radius/strength/arrangement as Mats Valk's tester cube!

The Valk M and GTS M cubes will be lubed and stickered to your preference, but the Gans Air will be one of my own personal creations, with multiple hours of modding applied to it. I really hope the winner of this one appreciates it!

The Gans Air M Prototype has rounded corners to the same shape as Weilong GTS corners so it doesn't have the catching issue, and has been completely weight balanced by removing all screws and internal plastic inside the pieces. It will also feature blue GES springs, which I find are the best, and will be stickered to my colour scheme.


All you have to do to win is make a purchase during our 5 year anniversary sale!
We will pick 7 random lucky people to receive the cubes!

I HOPE YOU LIKE THEM!


----------



## Storm (Oct 1, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Just to shout out here, if you haven't seen the Cubicle.us thread:
> 
> I will be giving away seven magnetic cubes for the 5-year anniversary sale!
> 
> ...


I have an order from the cubicle that hasn't shipped yet, does that count? I'm guessing no.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 1, 2016)

Storm said:


> I have an order from the cubicle that hasn't shipped yet, does that count? I'm guessing no.



Just like we did with the Labour Day Sale, we can apply a retroactive discount!
Just message me your order number, and I will go ahead and do that, as well as put you into the raffle for the magnetic cubes!


----------



## Storm (Oct 1, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Just like we did with the Labour Day Sale, we can apply a retroactive discount!
> Just message me your order number, and I will go ahead and do that, as well as put you into the raffle for the magnetic cubes!


Thanks! Just messaged you. As I said in the message, I only want entrance into the raffle, as I already used a discount code. Another question, do multiple purchases mean multiple entries? Or is there a limit?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 1, 2016)

Storm said:


> Thanks! Just messaged you. As I said in the message, I only want entrance into the raffle, as I already used a discount code. Another question, do multiple purchases mean multiple entries? Or is there a limit?



Hmmm, technically speaking, multiple orders would be multiple entries.
Hypothetically, if someone made several several small orders instead of one big order...


----------



## Storm (Oct 1, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Hmmm, technically speaking, multiple orders would be multiple entries.
> Hypothetically, if someone made several several small orders instead of one big order...


I guess I get two entries then, because I just impulse bought something that was on sale (MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx, even though I suck at pyraminx). RIP my wallet.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 1, 2016)

Storm said:


> I guess I get two entries then, because I just impulse bought something that was on sale (MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx, even though I suck at pyraminx). RIP my wallet.



We quickly realised that this could be abused, so it has been changed.
For the sake of fairness and equality, it is one entry per customer.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 1, 2016)

4Chan said:


> We quickly realised that this could be abused, so it has been changed.
> For the sake of fairness and equality, it is one entry per customer.



Not to mention that it would make shipping far worse, and end up costing you guys more money


----------



## Storm (Oct 1, 2016)

4Chan said:


> We quickly realised that this could be abused, so it has been changed.
> For the sake of fairness and equality, it is one entry per customer.


That makes far more sense. Hopefully I win!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 4, 2016)

Today, I made a magnetic megaminix.
Since there are 10 magnets pulling instead of 8 (in a 3x3), I used a different grade than what I'd use in 3x3 cubes.

The sad part is, I have no idea what megaminixes are supposed to turn like.

I don't know if I made a good one or not.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 4, 2016)

Here's what else has to be magnetized:
A 2x2.
A 4x4.
A clock.
A magic.
A blindfold.
A magnet.
Go.

something I've noticed is that I've told people about this and everyone think's it's cheating or something lol


----------



## tx789 (Oct 4, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Today, I made a magnetic megaminix.
> Since there are 10 magnets pulling instead of 8 (in a 3x3), I used a different grade than what I'd use in 3x3 cubes.
> 
> The sad part is, I have no idea what megaminixes are supposed to turn like.
> ...



Don't you have another megaminx of the same type around or someone good at mega?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 4, 2016)

Hahaha, I'll figure that out soon!


----------



## Lid (Oct 4, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Here's what else has to be magnetized


How about Kilominx?


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 4, 2016)

Lid said:


> How about Kilominx?


not possible with SS at least, unless you drill 3 tiny holes for each corner and put a magnet there


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 4, 2016)

The Kilominix corner actually totally works, but the internal edges need to be drilled out.

I could do it, but I just don't feel like drilling that many holes.

What we're (Highly) considering doing through the Cubicle Labs line is allowing full custom orders. If someone wants a certain puzzle magnetized, tensioned, and stickered, we can negotiate price and do it for them.

I've spent the past month playing with magnets, so I'm getting pretty good at estimating what magnets to use, where to place them, and how to place them, and I want to offer more options to people. We can even have selective magnetic strengths and tactility. (The radius affects how many degrees the puzzle has feedback)

This also opens up possibilities such as FangYuan, Gans Air, etc etc.
Even stupid silly things like 7x7, 1x1, and non-cubics.

This means that Kilominix and Z-Man Galaxy Megaminix are totally on the table. (But please don't order too many, it takes SO LONG OH MY GOD)

Optimistically speaking, this could be offered within a few weeks even.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 4, 2016)

Do u think u will ever sell magnet sets (sets of x number of magnets + glue)?


----------



## Tom606060 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey I noticed that based off the reviews, the M slices don't turn as well as the outer layers due to the extra resistance of two magnets. Would putting weaker magnets inside the edges help this?

Sorry if this is a stupid question, just a thought I had. Thanks


----------



## deadcat (Oct 7, 2016)

Tom606060 said:


> Hey I noticed that based off the reviews, the M slices don't turn as well as the outer layers due to the extra resistance of two magnets. Would putting weaker magnets inside the edges help this?
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question, just a thought I had. Thanks


I'm wondering about this issue too


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 7, 2016)

The M slices do take some getting used to. For me, it took around 2k solves before I could fluently use M slice algorithms.

We're looking into ways of improving on this, but topologically speaking, it's not easily solved, since it's very difficult to provide tactility without affecting slices. All of the ways of adding magnets such as edge/center, corner/edge, edge/core will all have this difference in turning when slices are used.

Strangely, for me, it felt like the M slices were paradoxically too fast!

We've also tested that combination of weaker magnets in the edges for different purposes, and unfortunately, it doesn't fix the problem. The physics behind the magnets explain that the pull is not proportional to the magnet strength or size. So, a weak magnet in an edge with a strong magnet in the corner will pull on eachother equally.


----------



## Sion (Oct 10, 2016)

maybe use more gentle magnets on the edges?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2016)

The Weilong GTS was the first cube to use "modular tensions" in their springs, with one light, and one heavy part. However, due to basic physics and Hooke's law, springs will always apply linear force, and the tensions are not truly modular.

However, basic physics also tells us that unlike the linear force of springs, magnets are inversely squared proportional to distance.

This means when you're turning accurately, the tension will be lower, so the cube is FASTER, but when you start to mess up a turn and flex the cube, the tension is higher, so the cube is MORE STABLE.

Downside? It's heavy.
I'm working on making it better for you, so we can have BETTER CUBES WOW

What a time to be alive.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 17, 2016)

Science for the win.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 17, 2016)

cool but it will probably be $150(,000,000).


----------



## Xtremecubing (Oct 17, 2016)

4Chan said:


> The Kilominix corner actually totally works, but the internal edges need to be drilled out.
> 
> 
> This means that Kilominix and Z-Man Galaxy Megaminix are totally on the table. (But please don't order too many, it takes SO LONG OH MY GOD)
> ...



I have a feeling that some people might order the Kilominx for fun, although I doubt it, it would be pretty pricey because it would take forever to do.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> I have a feeling that some people might order the Kilominx for fun, although I doubt it, it would be pretty pricey because it would take forever to do.



It would be around $80, because of all the drilling and multiple pieces.
It would take probably most of my night to make one. x___x


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2016)

Here's an RPM demonstration of what happens when you remove spring friction from a core.

We compared two moderne systems, the MoYu Dual Adjustment system, and the Cubicle Labs MagLev Tension system, to see which gets the highest RPM.

The result? The MagLev Tension system lasts 3 times longer and with higher RPM!


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 18, 2016)

(This innovation with magnetic cores/tensioning is super cool.)


----------



## Sion (Oct 19, 2016)

Hmm... You will definity need a set of magnets for this to really work. I really feel it might give puzzles a blockier feeling, and probably corner cutting might be a bit too snappy and firm, which is something that might not appeal to people who use M slices, because the magnets would be much more firm on the hold. 

But what am I complaing about? Nothing, really. I'm just a little skeptical, but I feel it will be outstanding in the hands of the right cuber.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 19, 2016)

Sion said:


> Hmm... You will definity need a set of magnets for this to really work. I really feel it might give puzzles a blockier feeling, and probably corner cutting might be a bit too snappy and firm, which is something that might not appeal to people who use M slices, because the magnets would be much more firm on the hold.
> 
> But what am I complaing about? Nothing, really. I'm just a little skeptical, but I feel it will be outstanding in the hands of the right cuber.



If you have modular tensions, and the force is weaker at low distortion and flex, why would it be snappy and firm?

It is the complete opposite of that.

It's very soft, and unbelievably compliant, since it's flexing at least 2mm greater than a spring, for a total of 4mm of flex WITH tensions, which is absurd.

It also has no effect on the slices, because these magnets are simply providing tensions, not force between pieces. Magnetic tensions simply allow for the force to modulate, based on how much you flex the puzzle.

I also observed a very VERY interesting new property, which I will explain later.
There is another really cool attribute that this tension system has, which no other current cube has!

If anyone is curious, I will have one at Princeton Fall, and will be doing an update once we have the next version.

________________________________________________



I also have an update for everyone:

Custom orders has been delayed, and will unfortunately not be offered because of logistical issues.
We will explore custom orders after holiday sales, but currently, The Cubicle as a whole will be focusing on preparing for holiday seasons, and Cubicle Labs will be focusing on tasks crucial to company operation!


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Do the magnets in the core cause additional attraction/repulsion at 45 degrees when combined with the magnets in the pieces?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 19, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Do the magnets in the core cause additional attraction/repulsion at 45 degrees when combined with the magnets in the pieces?



They do not, and we can actually approach this with simple geometry!

The field lines of the magnets in the core radiate outward, and the magnets move around in circular orbits during turns. Due to their circular orbits, the magnets in the pieces are never closer or farther from the centers, and they are under the same constant field no matter what position they are in.

All of the magnets play well with eachother, and synergize very well!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2016)

Introducing the newest successful experiment from Cubicle Labs!!
Purple Valk M and Weilong GTS M!

Custom shades! As a proof of concept, we can start dyeing the plastic to varying shades!
Have you ever wondered why you can order 50 sticker colours, but only a few plastic colours?

Frustrated that some colours cost an exorbitant amount more than other colours?
Tired of buying 6 cubes to make a force cube?

The possibility is now here! We have the ability to produce custom dyed shades!
(It wouldn't be extremely expensive either!)

The possibilities are huge! So many unique colours and shades!
Imagine stickerless cubes with YOUR CUSTOM SHADES. (Just a proof of concept, but not a guarantee that we will offer it)

Fun and cool things in the future!!!
MANY MORE IDEAS ON THE WAY, I'M JUST GETTING STARTED


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 21, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Introducing the newest successful experiment from Cubicle Labs!!
> Purple Valk M and Weilong GTS M!
> 
> Custom shades! As a proof of concept, we can start dyeing the plastic to varying shades!
> ...


This store. Is amazing.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 21, 2016)

With cubicle labs it seems that there are no limitations except the cubes themselves which got me thinking, do u think u will ever become a cube company or sub brand of a different cube company?


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 21, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> With cubicle labs it seems that there are no limitations except the cubes themselves which got me thinking, do u think u will ever become a cube company or sub brand of a different cube company?


seconded

If Chris learned how to make/design cubes, I think they would be really good.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2016)

Shhhhh, we can't give anything away.
I will neither confirm, nor deny any plans we have for custom design.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 21, 2016)

4Chan said:


> stickerless cubes with YOUR CUSTOM SHADES.



Now we're talking!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 21, 2016)

Tran3 most OP cube ever now in customizable sticker less shades. That would be a dream come true...


----------



## qwertycuber (Oct 21, 2016)

I can imagine the cubicle going as far into designing their own brand of cubes.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2016)

Here's a better shot for everyone!
You can really see the colour saturation of the plastic and detail!

In the future, if this happens, dye service will only be a few dollars!


----------



## Dom (Oct 21, 2016)

Since the WeiLong GTS has one piece corner caps, would y'all be able to dye each side a different shade?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2016)

Dom said:


> Since the WeiLong GTS has one piece corner caps, would y'all be able to dye each side a different shade?



Technically, even if it wasn't capped, if I use masking tape, I could turn any cube into a stickerless cube with no problem.

HOWEVER, that's a lot of work! I'll do it one day as a concept, for a cube which does not have a stickerless option!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 21, 2016)

This is probably the best thread of like ever
on any website
probably


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 21, 2016)

Chris Tran does it again!. You're one of the Cubers I find most inspiring @4Chan
Also TheCubicle.us really is an incredible store mad props to you guys


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Chris Tran does it again!. You're one of the Cubers I find most inspiring @4Chan
> Also TheCubicle.us really is an incredible store mad props to you guys



THANKS A LOT!!



Here's a casual review and first impressions video of Cubicle Labs Custom Shades at the office!
As you can see, Rowe is a beast and different colour schemes don't even affect him! O_O
This is just a casual video, and we will have more professional videos on our official channel once we refine it, and release for consumers 


The plastic feels faster! The colour is also pretty vivid and it looks great!
The process still has to be refined, but it's getting along pretty quick!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2016)

I feel like, in the past week, I've been posting too many innovations and things.

But um, after several iterations and many many magnet combinations (even polymagnets), the MagLev Tension System is now at a state where I'd say it's pretty darn good.

The strength AND weight AND price has been tuned in to acceptable levels!

However, since I have to prepare for Princeton tomorrow, I'm too busy to provide more details until next week.
There is a VERY interesting property of the MagLev Tension System that none of us foresaw, and it's pretty nice.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 21, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I feel like, in the past week, I've been posting too many innovations and things.
> 
> But um, after several iterations and many many magnet combinations (even polymagnets), the MagLev Tension System is now at a state where I'd say it's pretty darn good.
> 
> ...





Legend has it the derivative becomes undefined.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 21, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I feel like, in the past week, I've been posting *too many* innovations and things.


You are Chris Tran; that's impossible.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> You are Chris Tran; that's impossible.



Shucks, thank you!
The next few ideas are going to take a lot of time, so after magnetic tensions get tested a bunch, I think the next announcement will take much longer!

______________________________________________________

Also, here's a 2x2 fresh from the wash and curing!


----------



## Dom (Oct 22, 2016)

@4Chan I've noticed that my white Yuexiao is a little bit faster than my black ones. Would that be due to the hardness difference?
Which plastics would be harder or softer? You mentioned a few in the video, but has anyone made a list from hardest to softest? Or fastest to slowest?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 23, 2016)

Dom said:


> @4Chan I've noticed that my white Yuexiao is a little bit faster than my black ones. Would that be due to the hardness difference?
> Which plastics would be harder or softer? You mentioned a few in the video, but has anyone made a list from hardest to softest? Or fastest to slowest?



The hardest thing is the fact that I don't know the exact chemistry of the dyes that these companies use. I have a good idea for some of them, but they don't disclose this information.

From experience with MoYu plastic, I can say with no doubt that light blue is softest, followed by grey, and teal in that order. As for the other colours, I'm not 100% sure.


______________________________________________


Also, the opinion polling at Princeton Fall was a success!
Thanks everyone who gave input, and we will use your community opinion to produce versions that you'll like!

I was quite surprised at the 4x4 feedback, I'm really glad that people liked it!


----------



## CubeBag (Oct 23, 2016)

Magnetic 13x13?


----------



## qwertycuber (Oct 25, 2016)

CubeBag said:


> Magnetic 13x13?


There are no spaces for the magnets to fit, but if there were, there would be so many magnets that it would be hard to turn.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 25, 2016)

It's actually totally possible, plastic can always be drilled, and the magnets can be tuned to the puzzle.

No limits, anything is possible!


----------



## UseableCuber0o (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Chris. Have you tried making magnetic 5x5s and up? Or misc side event puzzles?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 25, 2016)

UseableCuber0o said:


> Hi Chris. Have you tried making magnetic 5x5s and up? Or misc side event puzzles?



I have 2 magnetic sq-1 prototypes, I've sent out a magnetic megaminix, and I have two magnetic 5x5s which were sampled at a competition two days ago.

The magnetic big cubes are dramatically much better. In 3x3, it's a mild difference, but 5x5 changes it up much more.


----------



## UseableCuber0o (Oct 25, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I have 2 magnetic sq-1 prototypes, I've sent out a magnetic megaminix, and I have two magnetic 5x5s which were sampled at a competition two days ago.
> 
> The magnetic big cubes are dramatically much better. In 3x3, it's a mild difference, but 5x5 changes it up much more.


That's awesome! I can't wait to get all the wca event puzzles magnetized. The feeling is just amazing


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 25, 2016)

UseableCuber0o said:


> That's awesome! I can't wait to get all the wca event puzzles magnetized. The feeling is just amazing



For anyone who wants magnetic puzzles, but doesn't want to spend the money, we will be doing giveaways pretty often once we get our new facebook page up and running!

I will be sharing a facebook page with Rowe Hessler's premium puzzle department, and we will do fun things and engage the community and give out free magnetic puzzles, as well as Cubicle Labs products such as custom shades and four upcoming special products!


----------



## Sion (Oct 25, 2016)

I would like to see a self lubricating plastic that doesnt have that funny gumm feing when yoy turn a layer with your wrist. My turning style has a few wrist turns, especially with algorithms that involve M and M'. Also, if the tempest gets released, can you do something with that?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 26, 2016)

Halloween Valk M and GTS M prototypes FRESH from production!
(We're probably doing a giveaway soon, keep posted!)


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 26, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Halloween Valk M and GTS M prototypes FRESH from production!
> (We're probably doing a giveaway soon, keep posted!)


I got bored


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 26, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> I got bored


Just my everyday mood really


----------



## Abo (Oct 26, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Shhhhh, we can't give anything away.
> I will neither confirm, nor deny any plans we have for custom design.
> 
> (But we do have a 3D Printer available  )



Oooooooo, may I ask what printer at least? as it is a hobby of mine, and I'm currently prototypeing off of one for the tempest project.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 26, 2016)

Another update on the Magnetic Tension system! We showed this off at Princeton Fall to a few people like Derpy!

Here's a quick tl;dr

We had to modify the centers to accomodate the magnets. During testing, I noticed something weird about the cube, and it was far too stable to be explained with just magnets. It was a new aspect of puzzle design, *flexing centers*!

I found out that the center piece actually moves 10-15 degrees and since all the centers are flexing, we achieved corner cutting that shouldn't even be possible. This synergizes with three things:
1. Magnetic force between the pieces hold them together.
2. The magnetic tensions apply force at a wide circumference, NOT the center of the center, so that the center can flex perpendicularly around the center.
3. Due to the modular tension, the magnets fight back harder at high flex, so the higher levels of flex and distortion can be reached.

On a normal cube, the centers are STATIONARY, and they only move 2-5 degrees, and pieces must move around the centers,
However, with magnetic tensions, the centers move 10-15 degrees WITH the layers.

Fun cool things! More corner cutting and stability with magnets!


----------



## Abo (Oct 26, 2016)

The amount of innovation and discovery you have obtained is insane by experimenting with magnets, plus the fact of you saying that you're just getting started, the hype train is chugging hard for what may be to come


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 26, 2016)

Abo said:


> The amount of innovation and discovery you have obtained is insane by experimenting with magnets, plus the fact of you saying that you're just getting started, the hype train is chugging hard for what may be to come



Thanks!!

Also, I was at work today, and unfortunately I made a mistake.
Technically speaking, we do NOT own a 3D printer, and I cannot confirm or deny that we have one, or are using it.


----------



## Abo (Oct 26, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Also, I was at work today, and unfortunately I made a mistake.
> Technically speaking, we do NOT own a 3D printer, and I cannot confirm or deny that we have one, or are using it.


Keyword: own...?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 26, 2016)

Hehe, I cannot confirm or deny your keyword


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 26, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Hehe, I cannot confirm or deny your keyword



I'm assuming you've seen the people that do programmable magnets?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 26, 2016)

Next week on Cubicle Labs: Chris Tran develops the first artificial gravity field just so he can use it to improve cube hardware, promptly destroys Earth with black hole.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 27, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Next week on Cubicle Labs: Chris Tran develops the first artificial gravity field just so he can use it to improve cube hardware, promptly destroys Earth with black hole.


Oh my.

Scuse me while I move out of the universe.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 27, 2016)

How difficult would it be to make a small epoxy/other material slot that you can pop magnets in and out of? Not sure entirely how this would work, but then you could change what strength of magnet is used.


----------



## Storm (Oct 28, 2016)

Chris got me like:







You sir are crazy, and I love it.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 1, 2016)

Just in case you didn't see it, I've been experimenting with hydroprinting.

Hashtag Cuber asked if I was going to do wooden cubes for the Cubicle Labs line, and I was doubtful, because the last time I made a wooden cube, it took like, 16 hours.

But I kept thinking to myself... why can't I?
How can I do it? CNC? Milling machines? Sourcing parts?

What about something that looks like wood, but performs like plastic?
How can I do that? Yes yes, hydroprinting would work great! I got inspired!

How do I hydroprint? Which is the best for rubik's cube plastic? How can I scale this process? Can it be optimized?

It turns out, with some research, anything is possible!

Here are AMERICA and woodgrain edition cubes:














On a separate note:
Holy hell, people ordered a lot of Halloween cubes.
The head of warehousing's prediction was off by an order of magnitude, and we sold SO many that the supply of dye and cubes isn't meeting demand. However! We are improvising, and will do our best to provide!

Producing Halloween cubes is a work intensive hand-made process, and I apologize for the delay. The first batch has shipped, but I am working VERY hard to produce your cubes! Thank you everyone who purchased a Halloween cube, and I appreciate your patience!!


----------



## jaredye (Nov 2, 2016)

Wow can you dye the GTS with 6 colors like a stickerless, but with wooden texture? I would totally get one if you make it.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 2, 2016)

jaredye said:


> Wow can you dye the GTS with 6 colors like a stickerless, but with wooden texture? I would totally get one if you make it.


If he can hydroprint on them, it stands to reason that he could easily hydroprint specific sides with the use of tape.


----------



## jaredye (Nov 2, 2016)

I know they can, but it's more of a question whether they are willing to do it and whether the price is reasonable. Also I wonder if they simply hydroprint rather than dye the plastic, can it withstand scratching from fingernails?


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 3, 2016)

I know this is isn't YouTube, but on the impromptu demonstration video you said in the comments about a Gans Air M:


> No, the Gans Air takes too long to weight balance and build up to standard.


Why is that? I can't imagine the weight being that much of an issue, but then again, I've never made a magnetic cube... So I'm curious.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 3, 2016)

jaredye said:


> Wow can you dye the GTS with 6 colors like a stickerless, but with wooden texture? I would totally get one if you make it.



Yep! It's possible, but I'm only 1/4th through with Halloween cubes.
Maybe experimentation afterwards, and we can sell you a prototype!
(We'll be giving out bunches of prototypes through our fb page)

In regards to the scratches, the dye and the hydroprint is clear coated with a polymer fixative which binds to the plastic and cures smooth and shiny, so that it will resist scratches!
However, drops on concrete, rocks, bricks, etc will do the same thing it'd do to plastic, and cut deep through the top printed layer and clearcoat.



Also, here's another quick hydroprint of an AMERICA edition test prototype on a blue Weilong GTS. It requires a very delicate touch, which I'm still practicing. This one was a special order!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2016)

What a time to be alive!!!


Spoiler



skweb


----------



## Dom (Nov 3, 2016)

jaredye said:


> Wow can you dye the GTS with 6 colors like a stickerless, but with wooden texture? I would totally get one if you make it.



yeah this is kinda what I was talking about. I would like to get a stickerless GTS with JRCuber's color scheme. @4Chan, if you can do this, I'm sure you'll be able to sell a lot of them. a lot of people like JRCuber's color scheme.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 3, 2016)

Dom said:


> yeah this is kinda what I was talking about. I would like to get a stickerless GTS with JRCuber's color scheme. @4Chan, if you can do this, I'm sure you'll be able to sell a lot of them. a lot of people like JRCuber's color scheme.



They're working on dying plastics, so that'll be a better, probably cheaper, option.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 7, 2016)

I've been pretty excited for my Valk M to come in, but there's just one thing I don't know. What's the packaging like? Is it just the stock Valk packaging, or is it some discrete little box? Maybe somewhere in the middle. Either way, super excited, even more so that Mats Valk himself beat the WR single and NR average with that very cube, even over the OG, which HE designed!


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 7, 2016)

Wonder how many Valk Ms will be ordered because of the world record...


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 7, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> I hope to test out one of your puzzles at a comp one day. Good luck!


I got to try a GTS M at the UK Championship this weekend and I have to say, it's fantastic. One of the best innovations in cubing since Dayan. Congratulations on your great work, Chris.

Alex Lau also tried it, and liked it so much that he borrowed and used it for his winning average in the final.


----------



## Dom (Nov 8, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Wonder how many Valk Ms will be ordered because of the world record...



How do we know Mats was using a magnetic Valk?


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 8, 2016)

Dom said:


> How do we know Mats was using a magnetic Valk?


Maybe we read the description...


> Cube used: Valk3M - https://thecubicle.us/cubicle-valk-p-...


----------



## Dom (Nov 8, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> Maybe we read the description...


Yes, Lambda, I'm well aware of what the "M" in "Valk M" means. I was asking where we can look to see proof that he used the Valk M. Going to the cubicle website doesn't tell me that. So yeah...

But thanks for your cheeky sarcasm. I'm sure that someone out there thinks you're very funny.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 8, 2016)

Dom said:


> How do we know Mats was using a magnetic Valk?



Source: I went on Chris Tran's facebook and Mats said this:







But I'm not Chris though


----------



## biscuit (Nov 8, 2016)

Dom said:


> Yes, Lambda, I'm well aware of what the "M" in "Valk M" means. I was asking where we can look to see proof that he used the Valk M. Going to the cubicle website doesn't tell me that. So yeah...
> 
> But thanks for your cheeky sarcasm. I'm sure that someone out there thinks you're very funny.



??? In the description of the video POSTED BY MATS it says the Valk 3m was used.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 8, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> I've been pretty excited for my Valk M to come in, but there's just one thing I don't know. What's the packaging like? Is it just the stock Valk packaging, or is it some discrete little box? Maybe somewhere in the middle. Either way, super excited, even more so that Mats Valk himself beat the WR single and NR average with that very cube, even over the OG, which HE designed!



We can do either one you prefer if you include it in your order comments 
Sorry for the delay on Valk Ms, I'm literally making them right now!


----------



## Dom (Nov 8, 2016)

@4Chan and @biscuit
Thanks, you guys. That's what I was looking for. I didn't read description on YouTube, I just watched the video embedded in the thread. And I don't have Facebook.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 8, 2016)

Dom said:


> Yes, Lambda, I'm well aware of what the "M" in "Valk M" means. I was asking where we can look to see proof that he used the Valk M. Going to the cubicle website doesn't tell me that. So yeah...
> 
> But thanks for your cheeky sarcasm. I'm sure that someone out there thinks you're very funny.


Ah. I thought you were asking where the information came from, not for proof. My apologies.
Though, is there any particular reason you didn't trust the description?


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 8, 2016)

4Chan said:


> We can do either one you prefer if you include it in your order comments
> Sorry for the delay on Valk Ms, I'm literally making them right now!



Since I've already ordered it, can I change or add to the comments? I'd prefer something different, so not the stock Valk box, for a more unique experience. 
And not to sound rude, but thank gosh your making them! I'm not being pushy, but I'm just super excited about it!


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 8, 2016)

so obviously the cubicle is the only place currently which can do magnetic cubes which im guessing they wont just give away but do you think they will ever reveal theyre secrets?


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 8, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> so obviously the cubicle is the only place currently which can do magnetic cubes which im guessing they wont just give away but do you think they will ever reveal theyre secrets?



If the Chinese cube manufacturers want to start doing it, they can easily afford to... but they won't be the same standard. At the moment, TheCubicle are putting a lot of individual attention into each Cubicle Labs M cube, hence the price tag. I'm sure they could be mass-produced in China for less, but would you get a devoted cuber painstakingly gluing each magnet in its mathematically ideal position, or would it be done by a machine/low paid worker who doesn't care as much?

I don't think they SHOULD reveal their secrets. They've spent a great deal of time testing different strength, weight, and sized magnets to get the best balance for each different cube. If I were them, I'd guard it like the Colonel's secret blend of herbs and spices!!!


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 8, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> I don't think they SHOULD reveal their secrets. They've spent a great deal of time testing different strength, weight, and sized magnets to get the best balance for each different cube. If I were them, I'd guard it like the Colonel's secret blend of herbs and spices!!!


It's not possible to hide it, all they have to do is buy one and copy it. If there's sufficient demand and they can make it cost effective to scale to mass production, it's only a matter of time before it happens. That's not a bad thing IMHO. It's been good marketing for the Cubicle, they will still offer premium options, but there will be cheaper mass market options for those who don't want to pay the premium price. So everyone wins.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 8, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> If I were them, I'd guard it like the Colonel's secret blend of herbs and spices!!!



I'm assuming that's a regional thing?


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 8, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I'm assuming that's a regional thing?


i beleive its because in the uk atleast there a fast food chain called kfc which is owned by the colonel and he has a secret recipe.
but im a vegitarian so i dont know


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 8, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> all they have to do is buy one and copy it


I'd like to think it's a LITTLE more tricky, but I agree on all points in principal. Just opening up the cube doesn't reveal the strength of the magnets, only the size, and it sounds like it was a tricky process getting the choice of magnets just right. But yes, competition is good in business, and The Cubicle are rightly the first movers. Others will copy, and may even improve, but Mats Valk did them a rather large favour setting a World Record with the Valk 3 M this weekend. I hope they sell a bucket load, and can buy themselves a few mojitos.


biscuit said:


> I'm assuming that's a regional thing?


Yup, and its delicious.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 8, 2016)

As much as I don't want a company to knock off their product, you guys are assuming it would be way harder to copy their product then it would in reality. 

- determining magnetic strength is pretty 
simple
-magnet position can easily be seen
-the magnets are being placed by hand, not some "high tech laser guided machine" . (No offense to cubicle labs or anything they have done, but sometimes with the way they talk, they could make using a spoon sound like rocket science)

Also keep in mind, being simpler to produce than most people think is not a negative. They only cost $50 each...thats not much at all. once you factor in material and overhead cost, their isn't much left for labor costs in order for them to make a profit.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 8, 2016)

ender9994 said:


> Also keep in mind, being simpler to produce than most people think is not a negative. They only cost $50 each...thats not much at all. once you factor in material and overhead cost, their isn't much left for labor costs in order for them to make a profit.


okay ive heard this before what does that mean i can buy 50 neodymium 2x4mm magnets anywhere for less than $15 thats only $30 for the cube and thats for expensive magnets...

could you please explain to me what material and overhead they are paying if over head means

(of a cost or expense) incurred in the upkeep or running of a plant, premises, or business and not attributable to individual products or items.

that surely cant be much right?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 8, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> i beleive its because in the uk atleast there a fast food chain called kfc which is owned by the colonel and he has a secret recipe.
> but im a vegitarian so i dont know



Oh okay. We have KFC here in american (It's Kentucky Fried Chicken after all) I just didn't get the reference.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 8, 2016)

I thought the colonel was American. From Kentucky, to be exact.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 8, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> okay ive heard this before what does that mean i can buy 50 neodymium 2x4mm magnets anywhere for less than $15 thats only $30 for the cube and thats for expensive magnets...
> 
> could you please explain to me what material and overhead they are paying if over head means
> 
> ...



Wages for employees are significant, for the work done to research the correct magnets to use and to make the cube itself. Doing the work with magnets yourself is only cheaper at the expense of your own time.


----------



## pglewis (Nov 8, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> I thought the colonel was American. From Kentucky, to be exact.



Yep, and the "Colonel" part is an honorary title AKA "Kentucky Colonel". /digress


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 10, 2016)

Do the magnetic cubes fall under the category of premium cubes, at least as far as shipping is concerned? 4-10 business days seems like what it is.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 14, 2016)

Cubicle Labs Experiment #37, internal code DNM-37

????????????????????????????


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 14, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> Do the magnetic cubes fall under the category of premium cubes, at least as far as shipping is concerned? 4-10 business days seems like what it is.



Yes yes, also, I'm SO SORRY about the delays, we're experiencing some weird logistics, but they will be solved this week.
I'm STILL MAKING HALLOWEEN CUBES.


----------



## Meow (Nov 14, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> Do the magnetic cubes fall under the category of premium cubes, at least as far as shipping is concerned? 4-10 business days seems like what it is.


It seems like it's more, my order with a Valk m and cubicle sq1 is at 9 days and still says "processing", but probably just because they are super busy right now

edit: didn't see @4Chan's post, ninjad


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 14, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Cubicle Labs Experiment #37, internal code DNM-37
> 
> ????????????????????????????


I'm guessing either a failed dye job that melted the plastic or an attempt at silver or aluminum plating puzzle pieces. probably not, but it's a guess.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 14, 2016)

Meow said:


> It seems like it's more, my order with a Valk m and cubicle sq1 is at 9 days and still says "processing", but probably just because they are super busy right now
> 
> edit: didn't see @4Chan's post, ninjad


Ditto, except i only have the Valk M in my order. I'm hoping I wont need to buy another 3x3 for a long time, given it was $50.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 14, 2016)

It's the Valk Ms that are being stalled by the Halloween Cubes.
After making Halloween cubes from 10am-4pm, I switch to Valk M until 7pm, but lately I've been under pressure to get the Halloween cubes out because it's been two weeks, so we've only been able to crank out just a few per day.

I worked Saturday AND Sunday, but I'll work even harder guys!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 14, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I'm guessing either a failed dye job that melted the plastic or an attempt at silver or aluminum plating puzzle pieces. probably not, but it's a guess.



It's a new special lubricant based on a concept which is not found in any other lube!
I never thought I'd use my chemistry degree to produce cool stuff for everyone! 

DISCLAIMER: All Cubicle Labs teasers are just proof-of-concept things, and may not ever reach the consumer stage. In all honesty, it needs a few more weeks of tweaking, but initial blind tests in multiple cubes were promising.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 14, 2016)

4Chan said:


> It's a new special lubricant based on a concept which is not found in any other lube!
> I never thought I'd use my chemistry degree to produce cool stuff for everyone!
> 
> DISCLAIMER: All Cubicle Labs teasers are just proof-of-concept things, and may not ever reach the consumer stage. In all honesty, it needs a few more weeks of tweaking, but initial blind tests in multiple cubes were promising.


Were you involved in the production of Silk™? Are you at liberty to tell how it was developed and who was responsible?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 14, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Were you involved in the production of Silk™? Are you at liberty to tell how it was developed and who was responsible?



Nope! Silk was before I was hired, and sadly, I cannot say. ):


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 14, 2016)

4Chan said:


> It's a new special lubricant based on a concept which is not found in any other lube!



Now I really want to know what it is! liquefied graphite? Has anybody tried using powdered graphite?


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 14, 2016)

Cubicle labs next announcement - graphane plating for lifelong lube-free cubing. At only $3,000 a cube.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 14, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Now I really want to know what it is! liquefied graphite? Has anybody tried using powdered graphite?


I recall someone using graphite years ago as an experimental lubricant, I think it was a Rubik's brand 4x4 back when those were used to set WRs. I think the result was: not too bad, but messy. There's probably a good reason it's not common practice, but I've always been curious to try it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 14, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I recall someone using graphite years ago as an experimental lubricant, I think it was a Rubik's brand 4x4 back when those were used to set WRs. I think the result was: not too bad, but messy. There's probably a good reason it's not common practice, but I've always been curious to try it.


What about cubes made from Teflon?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 14, 2016)

I once used powdered graphite in a zhanchi, was pretty good, but indeed, very messy.

However, lubricants aren't purely about coefficients of friction-- We already have extremely fast lubricants. 

What we are looking for is a particular medium of friction reduction with a certain hand feel. To reach this, we need to look at shear and viscosity properties.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 14, 2016)

4Chan said:


> It's the Valk Ms that are being stalled by the Halloween Cubes.
> After making Halloween cubes from 10am-4pm, I switch to Valk M until 7pm, but lately I've been under pressure to get the Halloween cubes out because it's been two weeks, so we've only been able to crank out just a few per day.
> 
> I worked Saturday AND Sunday, but I'll work even harder guys!



Yeah, I saw that both magnetic cubes were out of stock, so what determines that? Cause they're made on demand, do you just have a limit of how many will be made in a certain time period?

I'm also kinda surprised, I'm not saying the cubes aren't worth it, I'm just saying that most people aren't willing to spend more than $20 on a 3x3. It makes me wonder if it's because of the WR set that people now know that it's not just a gimmick, which it's not.

It says on the site that they'll ship them in 2-3 weeks, does this apply to orders before it was listed as backordered? I want to use it at a comp on December 4th.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 14, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I once used powdered graphite in a Zhanchi, was pretty good, but indeed, very messy.


I used graphite in a Zhanchi too, but it really wasn't good. It was just really sandy and kind'a slow with really low static friction (I tried different amounts too). Is that just a preference thing, or did you use something finer than hobby-car graphite?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 15, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> I used graphite in a Zhanchi too, but it really wasn't good. It was just really sandy and kind'a slow with really low static friction (I tried different amounts too). Is that just a preference thing, or did you use something finer than hobby-car graphite?


I imagine dry graphite lube would elicit a more positive response than alternatives.


----------



## Sion (Nov 16, 2016)

I wonder if this is a lubricating dye, so cubes don't need to be lubed over and over again, since the lube is already in the dye of the cube.


----------



## UseableCuber0o (Nov 16, 2016)

To Chris, is the dye in the grim reaper gts supposed to be able to get on things? I was using it and notice that the dye was coming off and had gotten on my shirt. Just to make sure I wasn't crazy I took a clean white cloth, rubbed the dyed parts and there was orange. Is this supposed to happen?


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 17, 2016)

I made my first magnetic cube today. I don't know how anyone can sit and do that for a living. I can see why they cost $50.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 17, 2016)

So I've been thinking about what could come next after magnets, and I had a ridiculous (and ridiculously cool) idea: you know how it's easier to do the 3x3 stage on higher order cubes when the outer layers are thicker, but it's easier to do slice moves for edges and centers if the inner layers are thicker? I remember seeing a video once that said that if each of the stickers on a Rubik's cube was a different note in a chord then the scrambled cube would be discordant, and each move toward a solved state would make it more concordant. Maybe use that principle, or something else (I really haven't figured out the mechanics of this idea yet) to cause the inner layers on a scrambled cube to be thicker, and gradually become thinner as the cube returns to a solved state. Am I crazy yet? It might never be practical, but it's a cool idea anyway, and all sorts of impossible things have been done before.

Edit: a simpler but still ridiculously complicated way of achieving the same end is with inflatable pieces: before the solve you pump up the inner layers, and a small air pump driven by the turning of the cube pumps air from the center slices to the outer layers.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2016)

UseableCuber0o said:


> To Chris, is the dye in the grim reaper gts supposed to be able to get on things? I was using it and notice that the dye was coming off and had gotten on my shirt. Just to make sure I wasn't crazy I took a clean white cloth, rubbed the dyed parts and there was orange. Is this supposed to happen?



Oh no! You may have gotten a wet Grim Reaper.
Luckily, the dye does not stain unless it is hot. At room temperatures, it can be wiped off with water.

There may be some residual dye on the pieces, and this is a normal occurence.


----------



## defhacks (Nov 17, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I once used powdered graphite in a zhanchi, was pretty good, but indeed, very messy.
> 
> However, lubricants aren't purely about coefficients of friction-- We already have extremely fast lubricants.
> 
> What we are looking for is a particular medium of friction reduction with a certain hand feel. To reach this, we need to look at shear and viscosity properties.



When I went down the lube rabbit hole a while back, one of the few things I hadn't seen mentioned at all was trying boron nitride.

As for the lube nirvana of which you speak, I'm curious if it's quantifiable in terms of stokes/poise/density. The reading expedition I did on the subject mostly ended up with me being sad that I missed out on a big Tribology convention that happened to be nearby. Would've loved to be able to pick their brains on the subject.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey everyone, just in case you're curious, this is how we unsticker hundreds of cubes at Cubicle Labs.
(Yes, we have to unsticker them ourselves now)

tl;dw: By observing properties of the plastic and adhesive, we can use a special solvent mix that dissolves away adhesive, but not plastic, so stickers fall off easier with no residue. Allowing us to unsticker hundreds of cubes quickly.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 17, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Hey everyone, just in case you're curious, this is how we unsticker hundreds of cubes at Cubicle Labs.
> (Yes, we have to unsticker them ourselves now.)
> 
> tl;dw: By observing properties of the plastic and adhesive, we can use a special solvent mix that dissolves away adhesive, but not plastic, so stickers fall off easier with no residue, allowing us to unsticker hundreds of cubes quickly.


Well that's convenient.
You have to unsticker them yourselves now, that means the companies aren't shipping out unstickered versions anymore? 'Cause if so, that's a little strange...


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> Well that's convenient.
> You have to unsticker them yourselves now, that means the companies aren't shipping out unstickered versions anymore? 'Cause if so, that's a little strange...



We have to wait until the next production cycle to get more, and we don't want people to wait for their orders, so the resident chemist got creative and improvised a way to unsticker quickly! We really do care about getting orders out!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 19, 2016)

If you're going to Hudson Valley 2016, definitely drop our vending area to try the newest lube from Cubicle Labs!!


----------



## Sion (Nov 19, 2016)

Ahh dam. I wish I had tickets. it's probably the closest comp to me, and probably for a while, until there is one in white plains or yonkers.

I really wish I could try it....


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 19, 2016)

Sion said:


> Ahh dam. I wish I had tickets. it's probably the closest comp to me, and probably for a while, until there is one in white plains or yonkers.
> 
> I really wish I could try it....



You could've taken the Metro North train to Poughkeepsie!
Come to the next one!


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 19, 2016)

4Chan said:


> If you're going to Hudson Valley 2016, definitely drop our vending area to try the newest lube from Cubicle Labs!!



Think you could bring some to ODU?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 19, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> Think you could bring some to ODU?



No problem!


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 19, 2016)

4Chan said:


> No problem!



What about Athens?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 20, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> What about Athens?



I think thats the day right after ODU, so sure!


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 20, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I think thats the day right after ODU, so sure!



Awesome, can't wait to try some!


----------



## deadcat (Nov 25, 2016)

Who won the spooky story giveaway on the Facebook page?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 25, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Who won the spooky story giveaway on the Facebook page?



If you go to the original post, the winners comments were commented on by the pro shop.

I believe the winner was J*** O****** from Mexico.


----------



## deadcat (Nov 25, 2016)

4Chan said:


> If you go to the original post, the winners comments were commented on by the pro shop.
> 
> I believe the winner was J*** O****** from Mexico.


Ohhh, didn't notice that, thanks.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I've been so busy with holiday orders that I haven't been able to experiment as much.
With more orders, I still can't, but I've been working on Project Boron-22, and got it to work!
Here's some information, without giving away our process!

tl;dw: I tell you what ABS plastic is, and then explain some background information.
By targeting and eliminating the double bonds with a safe Hydroboration Reaction, we can make softer plastic that feels smoother and more "buttery".
By targeting and transforming the nitriles with a simple Pinner Reaction, we can make the plastic grippy but still fast, like an Old Plastic Dayan!


----------



## Dash Lambda (Dec 28, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been so busy with holiday orders that I haven't been able to experiment as much.
> With more orders, I still can't, but I've been working on Project Boron-22, and got it to work!
> ...


So chemically treating cubes for different feels is also in the cards?
I can't wait 'till the holiday rush is over X3


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 28, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> So chemically treating cubes for different feels is also in the cards?
> I can't wait 'till the holiday rush is over X3



Yep!

My goal is to have two alternate versions of cubes, so we can have the level of customisability for everyone!
So there will hopefully be a "softer" version that feels like broken in thunderclap, OP Dayan, OP Weilong, as well as a "harder" version, that feels more like Meiying, LiYing, Yancheng3, etc etc.

But this is just proof of concept.
It may not happen at all if I can't tweak it just right.

If anyone is attending Clifton, you're welcome to try my cube out!


----------



## kliang9299 (Dec 28, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Yep!
> 
> My goal is to have two alternate versions of cubes, so we can have the level of customisability for everyone!
> So there will hopefully be a "softer" version that feels like broken in thunderclap, OP Dayan, OP Weilong, as well as a "harder" version, that feels more like Meiying, LiYing, Yancheng3, etc etc.
> ...


That's really cool. Do you think this might also be viable for a send in service? In addition to the dyeing service? I've got a white Aolong v1 that I'd love to send to you to get these done.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 29, 2016)

kliang9299 said:


> That's really cool. Do you think this might also be viable for a send in service? In addition to the dyeing service? I've got a white Aolong v1 that I'd love to send to you to get these done.



Huh, although possible, I think that the combination of plastic softening and dye wouldn't be good.
Unfortunately, I don't think I can do that for you to a high enough standard without some experimentation and tests first!


----------



## EntireTV (Dec 30, 2016)

So I've tried watching your videos (not so good at science) and you sound like a genius. Maybe I'll wait till high school and rewatch them


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 30, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> So I've tried watching your videos (not so good at science) and you sound like a genius. Maybe I'll wait till high school and rewatch them



AW SHUCKS THANKS!!!!

I'm no genius I swear, I just spent (literally) 27% of my life in college!
I did wayyy too much learning in school.


----------



## EntireTV (Dec 30, 2016)

4Chan said:


> AW SHUCKS THANKS!!!!
> 
> I'm no genius I swear, I just spent (literally) 27% of my life in college!



Yeah I knew you were gonna say that 
We cubers have to say that to people all the time!


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 30, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Yeah I knew you were gonna say that
> We cubers have to say that to people all the time!



He's wrong, he is a genius.


----------



## Dom (Jan 1, 2017)

Just saw this. Two words:. Me gusta 

@4Chan how long before the Wuque M is available for purchase?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 1, 2017)

Dom said:


> Just saw this. Two words:. Me gusta
> 
> @4Chan how long before the Wuque M is available for purchase?




Ohhhhh, I made that because he's a pretty cool guy, and I didn't mind making it.

I don't think we will be offering them for sale until much much later, maybe not even until March if even.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 1, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Ohhhhh, I made that because he's a pretty cool guy, and I didn't mind making it.
> 
> I don't think we will be offering them for sale until much much later, maybe not even until March if even.



I just watched the video, and he said on the 5x5 you only magnetized the corners. Does that mean only the outer layers? Why? It seems to me that the inner layers of big cubes are the place magnets should be the most effective.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 1, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I just watched the video, and he said on the 5x5 you only magnetized the corners. Does that mean only the outer layers? Why? It seems to me that the inner layers of big cubes are the place magnets should be the most effective.



Ohh, no, the whole puzzle is magnetized.

I used weaker magnets because I wanted to match the production valk 3 strength based on opinions at the office. (I should've made them a bit stronger)

However, Mario has been sent strong versions historically, so in contrast, he didn't feel the inner layers as much with the 5x5. As it breaks in, it'll be more noticeable as there's less friction and sandy feel from the plastic.


----------



## JTcuber (Jan 2, 2017)

@4Chan If you're making a WuQue M, how did you speed it up to the point where the magnets would help more than harm? The WuQue I have is pretty slow, and I think magnets would just make it too slow for speedsolving


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 3, 2017)

JTcuber said:


> @4Chan If you're making a WuQue M, how did you speed it up to the point where the magnets would help more than harm? The WuQue I have is pretty slow, and I think magnets would just make it too slow for speedsolving



When I go to comps, I let people try them at a vending station.
By the end of the day, they have around a hundred solves, and after 2-3 comps, they're fully broken in.

In particular, the WuQue has two places where it needs to be broken in first, and after that, it's a great cube!


----------



## Dom (Jan 3, 2017)

4Chan said:


> In particular, the WuQue has two places where it needs to be broken in first, and after that, it's a great cube!



Interesting. What two places are those? Or would taking it apart first and sanding down all the flash also help?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 3, 2017)

Dom said:


> Interesting. What two places are those? Or would taking it apart first and sanding down all the flash also help?



Yes, actually!

The flaws are posted by QiYi in some of their official posts.
You may be able to find it on their facebooks or official websites, but I am unsure.


----------



## JTcuber (Jan 3, 2017)

4Chan said:


> When I go to comps, I let people try them at a vending station.
> By the end of the day, they have around a hundred solves, and after 2-3 comps, they're fully broken in.
> 
> In particular, the WuQue has two places where it needs to be broken in first, and after that, it's a great cube!


You wouldn't by chance bringing any stuff to All Aboard 2017, would you? I'm going and I'm already pretty pumped to be able to meet you in person


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 4, 2017)

JTcuber said:


> You wouldn't by chance bringing any stuff to All Aboard 2017, would you? I'm going and I'm already pretty pumped to be able to meet you in person



I'll be bringing my mains, which will include the WuQue!


----------



## Dom (Jan 4, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Yes, actually!
> 
> The flaws are posted by QiYi in some of their official posts.
> You may be able to find it on their facebooks or official websites, but I am unsure.


Got mine today. Stickerless. 
I took it all apart and inspected every piece. No mold defects. No defects at all, just like the name. ("Wuque" means "absent of flaws/imperfection.")

A tiny little bit of flash, but I took care of that. But I've had cubes with that kind of mold defect and it DOES affect performance, no matter what QiYi says on their Facebook. Anyone who got the first batch and found mold issues, I'm sorry you wasted your money.


----------



## JTcuber (Jan 4, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I'll be bringing my mains, which will include the WuQue!


Nice! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## .Ollie. (Jan 5, 2017)

How are bigger magnetised cubes effected by parity?


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 5, 2017)

.Ollie. said:


> How are bigger magnetised cubes effected by parity?


Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that if it's magnetized properly every kind of piece can only touch one other kind of piece on any given side, so party or scramble make no difference at all.


----------



## .Ollie. (Jan 5, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that if it's magnetized properly every kind of piece can only touch one other kind of piece on any given side, so party or scramble make no difference at all.


Thanks!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 5, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that if it's magnetized properly every kind of piece can only touch one other kind of piece on any given side, so party or scramble make no difference at all.


Do you think if you magnetized it to be affected by parity you could detect parity in inspection? Just by seeing how much resistance there is without making full turns.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jan 6, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> Do you think if you magnetized it to be affected by parity you could detect parity in inspection? Just by seeing how much resistance there is without making full turns.


I'm pretty sure that parity doesn't technically exist until the edges are complete, and it can't be predicted until at least the centers are complete.
Or at least I don't see how it could exist before that.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 6, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> I'm pretty sure that parity doesn't technically exist until the edges are complete, and it can't be predicted until at least the centers are complete.
> Or at least I don't see how it could exist before that.



parity is just whether the edges can be solved with an odd or even number of 2-swaps, and having parity means you will get OLL parity (everything after 2 adjacent centers involves slicing and slicing back, which doesn't affect parity)

this is how I can avoid OLL parity in my solves



Loiloiloi said:


> Do you think if you magnetized it to be affected by parity you could detect parity in inspection? Just by seeing how much resistance there is without making full turns.



Parity is dependent on cycles of pieces, I don't think a 24-cycle would feel any different from a 22-cycle + 2-cycle


----------



## Sion (Jan 7, 2017)

Was I the only one thinking they should make a qiyi sail M? The sail is virtually a budget aolong (in terms of feeling) and wouldn't be able to buy a full price magnetized cube.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jan 7, 2017)

Sion said:


> Was I the only one thinking they should make a QiYi Sail M? The Sail is virtually a budget Aolong (in terms of feeling) and wouldn't be able to buy a full price magnetized cube.


A cube can't buy a cube anyway.

On a serious note, though, the price of the magnetized cubes has nothing to do with the cubes they mod, and everything to do with the mod itself. But, let's say they cut the price anyway, say $10 -If $50 is too expensive, is $40 really that much cheaper?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey everyone!

So I wanted to update you on the progress of DNM-37!

So, after taking the opinions of people from more competitions than I can keep track of, I made a formulation that made a first batch last week!

HOWEVER, after taking in some opinions from testers, the bosses and I decided that we're going to change the formulation again, to ensure it holds true to our goals for this new lubricant.

We aren't trying to replace Silk, Speedy, or the Weight 1-5 lubricants.

DNM-37 is specifically tailored to replace Maru, Z-Lube, and other water-based lubricants.
If you like the feeling of Maru or Z-Lube, then DNM-37 is the lubricant for you!

We've been getting a few questions about the release date, and we hope to get this new batch out as soon as possible for you.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jan 19, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So I wanted to update you on the progress of DNM-37!
> 
> ...


What would be the advantage of DNM-37 over Maru?
I remember Kevin Hays talking about the lubricants he uses in a recent video where he showed some prototype "blue lube" that he said was basically like Maru except it was slightly slower and lasted much longer. I could see something like that catching on.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 19, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> What would be the advantage of DNM-37 over Maru?
> I remember Kevin Hays talking about the lubricants he uses in a recent video where he showed some prototype "blue lube" that he said was basically like Maru except it was slightly slower and lasted much longer. I could see something like that catching on.



That's actually it!
That's the advantage. Slightly higher viscosity, last much longer due to hygroscopicity, and slight shear thinning.


----------



## defhacks (Jan 19, 2017)

As someone who's excited about DNM-37 more just to experiment with shear thinning handfeel than actually wanting a faster, cube, I'm curious if I missed anything similar talking about the badass rockstar tech behind what makes Silk cooler than just a low viscosity siloxane ?


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 19, 2017)

Two questions- the Valk M is showing as back-shipping after 25th December... what's the approximate wait on them at the moment?

Second question, inspired by the lube discussion above, what's the difference between Speedy and Silk? Are they just different weights, or is there a more fundamental difference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 19, 2017)

pipkiksass said:


> Two questions- the Valk M is showing as back-shipping after 25th December... what's the approximate wait on them at the moment?
> 
> Second question, inspired by the lube discussion above, what's the difference between Speedy and Silk? Are they just different weights, or is there a more fundamental difference?
> 
> ...




I can actually answer this.

Silk isnt just a normal lubricant, which just has a lubricant.
Silk also contains a polymer which can still polymerize over time, and gives a slightly stickier hand feel, while still having low friction.


----------



## Sion (Jan 21, 2017)

i'm curious if maybe you could work on a magnetic anti-pop system over the use of torpedoes in cubes. now that, would be interesting to see!


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jan 21, 2017)

Sion said:


> I'm curious if maybe you could work on a magnetic anti-pop system over the use of torpedoes in cubes. now that, would be interesting to see!


I don't really see how that would work.
Anti-popping mechanisms are hard mechanical barriers that prevent the pieces from moving in certain ways, like how torpedoes stop the edge from moving outward without the corners. Magnets can't provide a definite barrier like that.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 22, 2017)

Sion said:


> i'm curious if maybe you could work on a magnetic anti-pop system over the use of torpedoes in cubes. now that, would be interesting to see!



I suspect it wouldn't be much good for 3x3, but I've wondered about something like this for big cubes. The big advantage of magnetic 3x3's is that you can safely run them on looser tensions. If you did that on bigger cubes it would still probably be better than without magnets, but you would still run the risk of center pieces popping. It wouldn't be perfect, but it might help to inset magnets in the feet of the center pieces and use a ferrous core.


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 22, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I suspect it wouldn't be much good for 3x3, but I've wondered about something like this for big cubes. The big advantage of magnetic 3x3's is that you can safely run them on looser tensions. If you did that on bigger cubes it would still probably be better than without magnets, but you would still run the risk of center pieces popping. It wouldn't be perfect, but it might help to inset magnets in the feet of the center pieces and use a ferrous core.



My magnetic big cubes are on looser tensions than they were before, and if anything, I actually see less popping than I used to.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 22, 2017)

supercavitation said:


> My magnetic big cubes are on looser tensions than they were before, and if anything, I actually see less popping than I used to.



My guess is that's because you have less alignment issues. My thought was that while you could get away with looser tensions with magnetized edges, you might be able to go even looser if you wanted if there was a better way to hold center pieces in.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jan 22, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> My guess is that's because you have less alignment issues. My thought was that while you could get away with looser tensions with magnetized edges, you might be able to go even looser if you wanted if there was a better way to hold center pieces in.


I imagine that the force required to resist popping to any significant degree would slow the cube down way too much to be worthwhile.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 22, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> I imagine that the force required to resist popping to any significant degree would slow the cube down way too much to be worthwhile.



You may be right, but if the magnetic pull was directly in toward the center it shouldn't affect the speed other than the added mass of the magnets.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jan 22, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> You may be right, but if the magnetic pull was directly in toward the center it shouldn't affect the speed other than the added mass of the magnets.


Inward force requires an outward mechanical force to resist it, and in a cube that means friction. The more force there is, the slower the cube gets.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 22, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> Inward force requires an outward mechanical force to resist it, and in a cube that means friction. The more force there is, the slower the cube gets.



Hmm. Yeah. I guess you're right.


----------



## Dom (Jan 25, 2017)

DNM-37 is here! Thank you, Chris.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm ordering some DMN-37 with my YuXin 7x7 when I get in in a week or two, can't wait to try it~


----------



## Dash Lambda (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm curious, will there be a Cubicle Premium Gans Air UM?
The Cubicle Labs cubes would obviously be Cubicle Premium as well because you guys make those, but even though it was a collaboration, the Air UM is a production cube, and as such isn't inherently Cubicle Premium...
So, will it get the 'Premium' treatment?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 9, 2017)

both magnets in one of the edges in my Valk M came loose. Is there any specific super glue that works best? Any I should avoid?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 9, 2017)

biscuit said:


> both magnets in one of the edges in my Valk M came loose. Is there any specific super glue that works best? Any I should avoid?



Oh no! We can repair it for you, but as for super glue, I have no idea.
If you absolutely must use super glue, go for a non-gel one, and be sure to add a lot of it.



Dash Lambda said:


> I'm curious, will there be a Cubicle Premium Gans Air UM?
> The Cubicle Labs cubes would obviously be Cubicle Premium as well because you guys make those, but even though it was a collaboration, the Air UM is a production cube, and as such isn't inherently Cubicle Premium...
> So, will it get the 'Premium' treatment?



Hmm, I'm not sure actually, but I suspect maybe!
I'll talk to the bosses tomorrow. (There's currently a winter storm, it's pretty heavy)


----------



## biscuit (Feb 9, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Oh no! We can repair it for you, but as for super glue, I have no idea.
> If you absolutely must use super glue, go for a non-gel one, and be sure to add a lot of it.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it's worth sending it in and all that just to glue two magnets. If Super glue isn't the way to go, what should be used? Also, I can see where it was glued. Will the residue have any noticeable affect once it's glued again?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 9, 2017)

Residue is fine, and I think the best option would actually be super glue


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 16, 2017)

biscuit said:


> both magnets in one of the edges in my Valk M came loose. Is there any specific super glue that works best? Any I should avoid?


Guy who just made his own magnetic Valk here. Probably a little late to give this advice, but I used Gorilla "Impact-Tough" super glue, and my magnets have stuck to the pieces quickly and are attached perfectly fine. I'm from the UK, but I'm pretty sure you can find it in America, since I recall an American YouTuber mentioning it.

--

Also, thanks Cubicle for all the research you've done on getting magnectic cubes to work well. Even though I didn't buy one from you (too pricey, sorry!), I still owe you thanks for proving it possible!


----------



## biscuit (Feb 17, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Guy who just made his own magnetic Valk here. Probably a little late to give this advice, but I used Gorilla "Impact-Tough" super glue, and my magnets have stuck to the pieces quickly and are attached perfectly fine. I'm from the UK, but I'm pretty sure you can find it in America, since I recall an American YouTuber mentioning it.
> 
> --
> 
> Also, thanks Cubicle for all the research you've done on getting magnectic cubes to work well. Even though I didn't buy one from you (too pricey, sorry!), I still owe you thanks for proving it possible!



Just used regular Super glue and it seems to be working fine.

Now the magnets in one of the corners have come off. I find it weird that both in the edge came out at the same time, and now all three in the corner. The magnets in the edge came loose when someone dropped it, but it doesn't make any sense why the corners came loose. It was just sitting on a table.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh hey, so I wanted to let everyone know, I've been experimenting with lubricants.

For the past month, I've been trying to find a replacement for Lubicle Silk. It turns out Silk is a 3-part formula, and one of the reactants requires secret back channels across international waters and is shrouded in deep mystery. (I'm not kiddding, I'm actually serious)

We no longer have our plug, and I simply can't figure out what this stuff is.
Without an HPLC, IC, NMR, or ICP-MS, I've had to rely on the good ol' chemical tests, and I'm beyond baffled.
It's not soluble in hexane, heptane, white spirit, acetone, methanol, ethyl acetate, or tetrahydrofuran.
It doesn't change in strong acidification, OR strong basification OR oxidation.

If you don't speak chemistry, tl;dr, I have no idea whatsoever this NO IDEA WHAT IS IN SILK LOL

So I've been working for the past month to figure out how to make a replacement. We have the other two reactants, so I've been tinkering.

Recently, I suspended micron-sized lab-grade teflon in silicone oil, and that's been great!
But then I was like... what if I mixed that.. with the other two reactants that create Silk?

Then it worked and I've been testing it!







Coming soon!
*LUBICLE SILK+FLUONIUM
TEFLONG ENHANCED SILK VERSION 2.0*

A colloidal suspension of teflon, it fills in the microscopic grooves of the cube with micron sized units of teflon. The low coefficient of friction preserves your cube, while giving it a fast feeling!

By applying known, tested concepts from engineering into speedsolving, we can make better cubing for everyone!


----------



## Dash Lambda (Feb 22, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Oh hey, so I wanted to let everyone know, I've been experimenting with lubricants.
> 
> For the past month, I've been trying to find a replacement for Lubicle Silk. It turns out Silk is a 3-part formula, and one of the reactants requires secret back channels across international waters and is shrouded in deep mystery. (I'm not kiddding, I'm actually serious)
> 
> ...


Ah, so _that's_ the sourcing issue with Silk... I was kind'a confused when I saw it marked discontinued, since it was so popular.
I must say I'm curious how that interesting business relationship would develop without even knowing the chemical XP

The Teflon suspension sounds really interesting.
With how DNM-37 turned out, I'll be grabbing this the moment it shows up.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 22, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> Ah, so _that's_ the sourcing issue with Silk... I was kind'a confused when I saw it marked discontinued, since it was so popular.
> I must say I'm curious how that interesting business relationship would develop without even knowing the chemical XP
> 
> The Teflon suspension sounds really interesting.
> With how DNM-37 turned out, I'll be grabbing this the moment it shows up.




Hahaha, we tried it out based on rumours, and after trying it, we were sold. We had to get as much as we could, and after a while, we decided to share it with everyone else.

The shortage back in the Fall was because we couldn't get another unit, and after that unit was depleted, we couldn't get anymore.

Now that I think about it...
after writing out everything, it's much more clear...

If it's not soluble in powerful organic solvents, it means it's *not carbon* based... And if it's not soluble in water, even after all those intense reactions, it must be silicone based...

As an organic chemist, it's easy to think that everything in the world is carbon based, so I get stuck in situations like this haha

Hmm, it's so obvious now. Time to check silicone compounds. I just need to figure out approx chain length, end capping, branching ratio, and approx molecular weight, and I might be able to resurrect Silk. Much easier said than done!


----------



## Sion (Feb 22, 2017)

I like more lubes. Hate magnetic cubes. Keep up with more chemistry stuffs!


----------



## defhacks (Feb 23, 2017)

4Chan said:


> It's not soluble in hexane, heptane, white spirit, acetone, methanol, ethyl acetate, or tetrahydrofuran.
> It doesn't change in strong acidification, OR strong basification OR oxidation.
> 
> If you don't speak chemistry, tl;dr, I have no idea whatsoever this NO IDEA WHAT IS IN SILK LOL



I'm reminded of this scientific/comedic gem:

http://www.peepresearch.org/solubility.html

Also, thanks for the videos, they're fascinating, and your enthusiasm is infectious!


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 5, 2017)

I just had a crazy idea. Might be just bad, or the next big thing, or in between: would it be possible to formulate a lubricant with extremely low viscosity and shear, but incorporate a ferro fluid so that the viscosity increases when between two magnets. This would increase the "stickiness" as if you were using stronger magnets without increasing the "clickyness" or "snappyness" that feels uncontrollable and/or hard to push through.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 5, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I just had a crazy idea. Might be just bad, or the next big thing, or in between: would it be possible to formulate a lubricant with extremely low viscosity and shear, but incorporate a ferro fluid so that the viscosity increases when between two magnets. This would increase the "stickiness" as if you were using stronger magnets without increasing the "clickyness" or "snappyness" that feels uncontrollable and/or hard to push through.



I've actually prepared ferrofluid in college, so I know about this!

Here are a few issues:
1. Some ferrofluids are extremely caustic, this is because of tetramethyl ammonium, and they will burn your entire nasal tract down to your throat if you sniff it. I made the huge mistake of sniffing it once...
2. The rockwell hardness of the iron particles is much greater than the plastic, and it'll wear away at the plastic. This might help to break it in though, especially at such a small particle size, hmmm... maybe good!
3. Over time, ferrofluid dies, and dries up into metal particles and gunk.

It's an interesting concept, lubes that slow down or speed up in the presence of magnetic force, interesting thought!


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 5, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I've actually prepared ferrofluid in college, so I know about this!
> 
> Here are a few issues:
> 1. Some ferrofluids are extremely caustic, this is because of tetramethyl ammonium, and they will burn your entire nasal tract down to your throat if you sniff it. I made the huge mistake of sniffing it once...
> ...



Bummer! Ah well, it's a cool thought if it would work. Maybe someday of you figure out an alternate method of doing it and want to credit me with the idea that made you a billionaire you can send me a bottle to test .


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 31, 2017)

so cubicle labs made a new thing...


----------



## MyWiFiSUX (Apr 1, 2017)

Is Big Maru Lube DNM-37 Better for value?


----------



## dskids (Apr 6, 2017)

GTS 2M WHEN???????

Please just take my money


----------



## biscuit (Apr 15, 2017)

I did a bad... My Valk M did the thing where a pair of magnets in an edge piece came loose. I tried to super glue the magnets back, which I've done successfully a couple times now, but it glued it's self in the wrong place. I don't THINK it should be a big deal as it should never be in contact with where another magnet is. Is there a good way to remove it? As soon as I realized that I'd messed up i tried to dislodge it with a toothpick, but no cigar.

It seems okayish.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 16, 2017)

MyWiFiSUX said:


> Is Big Maru Lube DNM-37 Better for value?



Hmmmm, the Big Maru Lube is BIG, so it'll lube more puzzles.



dskids said:


> GTS 2M WHEN???????
> 
> Please just take my money




This week! We are just waiting on MoYu for more supplies



biscuit said:


> I did a bad... My Valk M did the thing where a pair of magnets in an edge piece came loose. I tried to super glue the magnets back, which I've done successfully a couple times now, but it glued it's self in the wrong place. I don't THINK it should be a big deal as it should never be in contact with where another magnet is. Is there a good way to remove it? As soon as I realized that I'd messed up i tried to dislodge it with a toothpick, but no cigar.
> 
> It seems okayish.



If you give us your order number, I can send you a replacement!


----------



## Meow (Apr 16, 2017)

4Chan said:


> This week! We are just waiting on MoYu for more supplies


 The hype is real!


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 16, 2017)

Meow said:


> The hype is real!



We have another big surprise too 
If you have the budget, wait a little while until the end of the week, there will be a surprise extra option.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 16, 2017)

4Chan said:


> We have another big surprise too
> If you have the budget, wait a little while until the end of the week, there will be a surprise extra option.


probably that maglev tensioning thing


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 16, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> probably that maglev tensioning thing



Nope!
Good guess though


----------



## Meow (Apr 16, 2017)

4Chan said:


> We have another big surprise too
> If you have the budget, wait a little while until the end of the week, there will be a surprise extra option.


Will do! Can't wait to find out what it is
E: some guesses -
boron gts2m
another magnetic cube
one of your secret projects


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 16, 2017)

Meow said:


> Will do! Can't wait to find out what it is
> E: some guesses -
> boron gts2m
> another magnetic cube
> one of your secret projects



This one is actually much simpler!
But it's something we've never done before, that's all the hints I can give


----------



## Sion (Apr 17, 2017)

Bearings instead of washers?


----------



## @realCuber (Apr 18, 2017)

Does it have to do with Lubicle One?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 18, 2017)

Nope, and nope!
Simpler, hahaha


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 18, 2017)

The only simpler thing I can think of would be something with stickers. Or force cubes? Simple, but "if you have the budget" . . . Must be something at least somewhat expensive. First mentioned with a reference to products from Moyu . . Maybe a new puzzle? That doesn't quite fit.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 18, 2017)

Something to increase grip on the outside of the puzzle? If not, maybe something to consider if that's not already a different secret project.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 18, 2017)

magnetic 1x1 ???



Spoiler



that is literally the only thing that i can think of rn


----------



## dskids (Apr 18, 2017)

asacuber said:


> magnetic 1x1 ???


That stability tho!


----------



## Aysha (Apr 18, 2017)

Maybe that cube break in tool he talked about on his Youtube channel?


----------



## asacuber (Apr 18, 2017)

Aysha said:


> Maybe that cube break in tool he talked about on his Youtube channel?


according to cubelelo they use a special break in tool for the elite(custom) cubes.
Also this:


----------



## FJT97 (Apr 23, 2017)

dskids said:


> GTS 2M WHEN???????



Any update?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 23, 2017)

According to the tracking provided by MoYu's shipment, this week!


----------



## @realCuber (Apr 23, 2017)

Is there a boron gts2 m coming out? Otherwise I'll buy the gts 2 m.


----------



## FJT97 (Apr 24, 2017)

Which magnets do you use for the two different versions of gts2 m and which one would you recommend @4Chan ?


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 24, 2017)

@4Chan I know you're not selling 4x4 magnetic cubes to the general public, at least yet, but I know you've made some. What size and strength magnets have you used? I'm planning on magnetizing a Yuxin Blue.


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 28, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> @4Chan I know you're not selling 4x4 magnetic cubes to the general public, at least yet, but I know you've made some. What size and strength magnets have you used? I'm planning on magnetizing a Yuxin Blue.



He almost certainly can't tell you. I've seen him get asked this several times at competitions.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 29, 2017)

Josh is right!

However... keep posted.
I invented a really cool thing!

Within a few weeks, if my invention works, the company will use my invention to sell magnetic 4x4s !
Recently, my job has changed to just inventing things. I went from Customer Service to Magnetier, to 3D Printing Inventor


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 29, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Josh is right!
> 
> However... keep posted.
> I invented a really cool thing!
> ...


Sweeeet!!! I'm still gonna figure out how to make my own, 'cause that's half the fun.

E: just because I'm curious, any idea on the price range of magnetic 4x4s?


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 29, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Sweeeet!!! I'm still gonna figure out how to make my own, 'cause that's half the fun.
> 
> E: just because I'm curious, any idea on the price range of magnetic 4x4s?



Since the WuQue costs 20 dollars, and that many magnets would prob be around 8 bucks, and manual labor would be like half a day(at very least), i would think the cost would be around 90 dollars. idk tho, lets see!


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 29, 2017)

BirdPuzzles said:


> Since the WuQue costs 20 dollars, and that many magnets would prob be around 8 bucks, and manual labor would be like half a day(at very least), i would think the cost would be around 90 dollars. idk tho, lets see!



If you or I were doing it that might be right, but I strongly suspect that your half a day estimate is very high.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 29, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> If you or I were doing it that might be right, but I strongly suspect that your half a day estimate is very high.


----------



## @realCuber (Apr 29, 2017)

4Chan said:


>



Looks like you have something up your sleeve


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 29, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I invented a really cool thing!
> 
> Within a few weeks, if my invention works, the company will use my invention to sell magnetic 4x4s !
> Recently, my job has changed to just inventing things. I went from Customer Service to Magnetier, to *3D Printing Inventor*





@realCuber said:


> Looks like you have something up your sleeve



I'm gonna guess it's printing something around a magnet so that the magnet can be placed in the piece without glue.


----------



## DMCubing (Apr 29, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Josh is right!
> 
> However... keep posted.
> I invented a really cool thing!
> ...


Magnetier! I might have to use that word.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Apr 29, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Recently, my job has changed to just inventing things. I went from Customer Service to Magnetier, to 3D Printing Inventor


You know, I think you're the only person in the world whose professional job description is Speedcube R&D.


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 29, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> You know, I think you're the only person in the world whose professional job description is Speedcube R&D.



Idk, I'm sure Gans and Moyu have some guys who come pretty close


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 29, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> If you or I were doing it that might be right, but I strongly suspect that your half a day estimate is very high.


You're right, I wasnt taking into account that all they magnetize is the edges and corners. Lol cant do anything with the centers. If Chris can do say 3 cubes in 2 hours, that is 72 magnets an hour. Since a magnetic 4x4 should have 72 magnets in it, he could probably do one 4x4 in an hour. So i guess the price would be more like cube(20 $) + magnets(8 $) = 28 $ + marketing raise 50%(like 20 $) = 48 $ + labor(15 $) = 63 $. I bet their prices should be right around 65 dollars for a magnetic wuque.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 29, 2017)

BirdPuzzles said:


> You're right, I wasnt taking into account that all they magnetize is the edges and corners. Lol cant do anything with the centers. If Chris can do say 3 cubes in 2 hours, that is 72 magnets an hour. Since a magnetic 4x4 should have 72 magnets in it, he could probably do one 4x4 in an hour. So i guess the price would be more like cube(20 $) + magnets(8 $) = 28 $ + marketing raise 50%(like 20 $) = 48 $ + labor(15 $) = 63 $. I bet their prices should be right around 65 dollars for a magnetic wuque.



That would be about my guess for price point too, but actually I think a magnetic 4x4 takes 96 magnets, because they need to be doubled up along the center slice. It's also more difficult to place magnets in an even-layered cube, because you need to put more than one magnet in some of the edge halves. Unless Chris has another trick up his sleeve, as he hinted.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Apr 30, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Idk, I'm sure Gans and Moyu have some guys who come pretty close.


Key word: "close"


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 30, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Sweeeet!!! I'm still gonna figure out how to make my own, 'cause that's half the fun.
> 
> E: just because I'm curious, any idea on the price range of magnetic 4x4s?



Ahhh, I have no idea.. the upper management decides everything.
My guesses are usually undershoot.


Today, I worked a 12 hour shift and the beginning concepts WORK! I'm SO HAPPY WOW! I LOVE IT WHEN THINGS WORK AS PLANNED

Only two more tests, and we should be able to offer magnetic 4x4s in 1-2 weeks!

I also injured my hand pretty bad, but good thing I have two.




Dash Lambda said:


> You know, I think you're the only person in the world whose professional job description is Speedcube R&D.



eheheh, thanks!!

Definitely in the western world at least xD


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 30, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Ahhh, I have no idea.. the upper management decides everything.
> My guesses are usually undershoot.
> 
> 
> ...


But for every good new idea in a cube, how many cubes turn out horrible in the process of finding what works. Does it not anger you when your batch of boron cubes goes all wrong as you somehow seem calm in your videos about them going wrong


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 30, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> But for every good new idea in a cube, how many cubes turn out horrible in the process of finding what works. Does it not anger you when your batch of boron cubes goes all wrong as you somehow seem calm in your videos about them going wrong



I'm actually really sad
It's 2 batches that aren't up to standard now. ):

Hopefully that changes in 8 hours, when I go back to work.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 30, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I also injured my hand pretty bad, but good thing I have two.



I love this outlook, lol. Hope your hand heals soon!

And I'm super-hyped for those magnetic 4x4s...


----------



## 4Chan (May 1, 2017)

The final tests are done!
The concept works! We will most likely be offering magnetic 4x4s within 1-2 weeks!
I've started on the first batch, and I will be hitting full speed tomorrow!

For other updates:


The current Boron-22 formulation works well with Gans cubes, but isn't performing up to standard with the GTS 2. We may offer the Boron treated Gans UM before the GTS 2, but we're currently out of Gans UMs. It's funny how things work. |:
My hand is doing better, I predict full motion without pain in 2 days!
Lubicle ONE's packaging will likely arrive at the tailend of this week! If you like spinners, I highly recommend putting this lube in your spinners!!!


----------



## Dash Lambda (May 1, 2017)

4Chan said:


> The final tests are done!
> The concept works! We will most likely be offering magnetic 4x4s within 1-2 weeks!


Can you say which 4x4 you're doing?
If not, I'll eagerly wait to see~


----------



## 4Chan (May 1, 2017)

Magnetic WuQue


----------



## gavinz (May 1, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Magnetic WuQue


What magnets do you use in every single magnetic cube?

Also I've made a magnetic WuQue and it's amazing


----------



## Dash Lambda (May 9, 2017)

0.0
Lubicle 1 is up. Gonna order it with my WuQue M when those become available~


----------



## Dash Lambda (May 20, 2017)

So, I got my shipment in today, and about the WuQue M...

I'll be writing a review later when I've broken it in and I'm confident I can't change it much more (took a while with my normal WuQue), but there's one thing jumping out at me that I just want to make sure is intentional:
This cube does not align into a perfect cube like I thought. It always sits skewed in some way, usually at least two layers noticeably misaligned. When I took it apart to clean and tension it, I noticed that the corners always sit misaligned with the inner edges, usually roughly to where the flats of the pieces intersect. This is mitigated on most of the joins when the cube is assembled, but there will always be those one or two layers, usually opposites, that are skewed.
Is this because of restrictions on magnet placement from internal structure, or is it because my cube is faulty?


----------



## 4Chan (May 20, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> So, I got my shipment in today, and about the WuQue M...
> 
> I'll be writing a review later when I've broken it in and I'm confident I can't change it much more (took a while with my normal WuQue), but there's one thing jumping out at me that I just want to make sure is intentional:
> This cube does not align into a perfect cube like I thought. It always sits skewed in some way, usually at least two layers noticeably misaligned. When I took it apart to clean and tension it, I noticed that the corners always sit misaligned with the inner edges, usually roughly to where the flats of the pieces intersect. This is mitigated on most of the joins when the cube is assembled, but there will always be those one or two layers, usually opposites, that are skewed.
> Is this because of restrictions on magnet placement from internal structure, or is it because my cube is faulty?



UH OH, I think you got a faulty one.
Send me your order number, and I will fix this for you.


----------



## Dash Lambda (May 21, 2017)

4Chan said:


> UH OH, I think you got a faulty one.
> Send me your order number, and I will fix this for you.


M'kay, cool!
Honestly, this just makes me more excited.


----------



## 4Chan (May 21, 2017)

An update for everyone here!

The prototype is complete, and we are able to offer custom 2x2 sizes!
Any (reasonable) size 2x2 is now possible!!

This is a 55mm Guoguan Xinghen M !

A video is uploading, and if we get enough community feedback, we can get the molds and equipment to offer these!

Imagine a 52mm Chuwen! 54mm Weipo!
57mm Dayan!!! 7x7 sized 2x2s !!


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 21, 2017)

4Chan said:


> An update for everyone here!
> 
> The prototype is complete, and we are able to offer custom 2x2 sizes!
> Any (reasonable) size 2x2 is now possible!!
> ...


Just how did you even do this?


----------



## 4Chan (May 21, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Just how did you even do this?



Video is 60% done!
Will be up on youtube soon!


----------



## gavinz (May 22, 2017)

4Chan said:


> An update for everyone here!
> 
> The prototype is complete, and we are able to offer custom 2x2 sizes!
> Any (reasonable) size 2x2 is now possible!!
> ...


Give Lucas Etter a 2x2 the size of this one on his thumbnail.


----------



## Sion (May 22, 2017)

Damn... I wish I could be had the tempest made here.. kind of jealous now.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 22, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Video is 60% done!
> Will be up on youtube soon!


How long does it take to make a magnetic 3x3x3 if you did it as fast as you possibly could with instant dry glue.


----------



## gavinz (May 23, 2017)

Have you made a magnetic 6x6 or 7x7? Like Yuxin or Qiyi cause they are light for 6x6 and 7x7. Many other 6x6s and 7x7s are like 30g heavier than the Yuxin and Qiyi ones.


----------



## 4Chan (May 23, 2017)

gavinz said:


> Have you made a magnetic 6x6 or 7x7? Like Yuxin or Qiyi cause they are light for 6x6 and 7x7. Many other 6x6s and 7x7s are like 30g heavier than the Yuxin and Qiyi ones.



I've made a magnetic 7x7 before, it was pretty good, I used the WuJi


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 23, 2017)

so Lubicle 1 is good


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 23, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> so Lubicle 1 is good


Heck yea.


----------



## One Wheel (May 23, 2017)

gavinz said:


> Have you made a magnetic 6x6 or 7x7? Like Yuxin or Qiyi cause they are light for 6x6 and 7x7. Many other 6x6s and 7x7s are like 30g heavier than the Yuxin and Qiyi ones.



I've magnetized an Aoshi. I'm not sure if it was worth the work (really difficult to place magnets), but I definitely wouldn't go back to a stock Aoshi now that I have the magnetized one. I would recommend 4x2 n35 for the outer layers, and at least 3x2 n52 for the inner slice, stronger if you can get them, but 4mm doesn't fit in the Aoshi there. I've had an Aofu and a Yufu apart, and it would be possible to magnetize the edges, but the corners are not magnetizeable.



4Chan said:


> I've made a magnetic 7x7 before, it was pretty good, I used the WuJi



I don't suppose you're at liberty to tell which magnets you used for that, are you?


----------



## gavinz (May 23, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I've magnetized an Aoshi. I'm not sure if it was worth the work (really difficult to place magnets), but I definitely wouldn't go back to a stock Aoshi now that I have the magnetized one. I would recommend 4x2 n35 for the outer layers, and at least 3x2 n52 for the inner slice, stronger if you can get them, but 4mm doesn't fit in the Aoshi there. I've had an Aofu and a Yufu apart, and it would be possible to magnetize the edges, but the corners are not magnetizeable.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose you're at liberty to tell which magnets you used for that, are you?


Chris, please tell us what magnets you use in each cube. I really enjoy putting magnets in cubes more than buying them because it's not fun at all.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 23, 2017)

gavinz said:


> Chris, please tell us what magnets you use in each cube. I really enjoy putting magnets in cubes more than buying them because it's not fun at all.


He's kind of not allowed


----------



## gavinz (May 23, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> He's kind of not allowed


I know rip


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 23, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> If/when he leaves he would probably be nice enough to tell us.


He probably still won't be allowed


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 23, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> He probably still won't be allowed


yeah that's definitely not how it works.


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 23, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yeah that's definitely not how it works.


After u leave a company I aren't instantly allowed to tell everyone the company "secrets".


----------



## gavinz (May 23, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> If/when he leaves he would probably be nice enough to tell us.


You know that it will go with you and your reputation for keeping a company's secret. It would be harder to get into another job.


----------



## mitja (May 23, 2017)

In my 5x5 I used 4x2 N35. They give very subtile force to mu stickerless qiji, so for 7x7 it would be ok, but if 4mm doesn't fit, the strongest 3x2 N52 is still 17% weaker. I would say, for the cubes that cannot accept 4 mm magnets, you don't gain much by magnetising them. Some stability.


----------



## mitja (May 23, 2017)

If you use two 3x1 N50 magnets toogether it would work nice in a 7x7 and fit small space. But it would be lots of magnets 288.


----------



## One Wheel (May 23, 2017)

mitja said:


> If you use two 3x1 N50 magnets toogether it would work nice in a 7x7 and fit small space. But it would be lots of magnets 288.



This conversation probably belongs in one of the magnets threads rather than the cubicle labs thread, but . . .

There are 3 different sets of magnets in a 7x7 that will never interact with each other. Within a set it's probably good to be consistent, but different sets can be different to accommodate cube geometry. I've never messed with rectangular magnets, but that would be an option too. As far as doubling, something like that in necessary in even-layered cubes along the middle slice, but if you're thinking of the yj/moyu corners I'm skeptical of the possibility of fitting even a single 3x1 in there, much less two.


----------



## mitja (May 23, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> This conversation probably belongs in one of the magnets threads rather than the cubicle labs thread, but . . .


Agreed, somebody started it so just tried to help About sets, I would put all the same into odd numbered cubes.


----------



## One Wheel (May 23, 2017)

mitja said:


> I would put all the same into odd numbered cubes.



That's probably best, although I've seriously considered just putting magnets in the edges of my Yufu. I think you could do with weaker magnets in the corners just fine, because what magnets do in big cubes is different from what they do in 2 and 3. You still wouldn't have the benefit of magnets in the 3x3 stage, except that if the edges were stiffer it would act, well, more like a 3x3.


----------



## gavinz (May 23, 2017)

mitja said:


> Agreed, somebody started it so just tried to help About sets, I would put all the same into odd numbered cubes.


We are debating what magnets Chris Tran used in a WuJi. 


mitja said:


> In my 5x5 I used 4x2 N35. They give very subtile force to mu stickerless qiji, so for 7x7 it would be ok, but if 4mm doesn't fit, the strongest 3x2 N52 is still 17% weaker. I would say, for the cubes that cannot accept 4 mm magnets, you don't gain much by magnetising them. Some stability.


It should be fine with 4mm diameter magnets.


----------



## 4Chan (May 24, 2017)

gavinz said:


> We are debating what magnets Chris Tran used in a WuJi.
> 
> It should be fine with 4mm diameter magnets.



ehehe... open up a wing, and you'll quickly realise that you've gotta get creative


----------



## gavinz (May 24, 2017)

4Chan said:


> ehehe... open up a wing, and you'll quickly realise that you've gotta get creative



Haven't got one, but will be getting one. I thought each piece would be around 8-9mm wide (7mm inside space or something) except for the outer layers which will be about 1-1.1cm.


----------



## One Wheel (May 24, 2017)

gavinz said:


> Haven't got one, but will be getting one. I thought each piece would be around 8-9mm wide (7mm inside space or something) except for the outer layers which will be about 1-1.1cm.



The issue I ran into with my Aoshi (and to a lesser extent Weichuang) with putting magnets in was the mechanism that holds the two halves of the piece together, not the width of the piece.


----------



## 4Chan (May 24, 2017)

There's like, inner parts of plastic, just like One Wheel mentioned.

Some of the pieces aren't conducive to magnets, so.. there are some tricks involved


----------



## One Wheel (May 24, 2017)

4Chan said:


> There's like, inner parts of plastic, just like One Wheel mentioned.
> 
> Some of the pieces aren't conducive to magnets, so.. there are some tricks involved



Would you (or anybody else) be able to post pictures of the internals of the pieces for the Wuji and Huanglong? No need to show what your tricks are, I'd just like to figure out what they might be for myself.


----------



## 4Chan (May 24, 2017)

I think I'm too busy to do it, but I hope someone does! (I don't do big cubes, so I don't own them)

The Huanglong is a toughie, those caps are a nightmare.


----------



## gavinz (May 24, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I think I'm too busy to do it, but I hope someone does! (I don't do big cubes, so I don't own them)
> 
> The Huanglong is a toughie, those caps are a nightmare.


Well, I received my WuShuang today, gonna be magnetising it.


----------



## Dash Lambda (May 24, 2017)

4Chan said:


> The Huanglong is a toughie, those caps are a nightmare.


You can say that again.
Do you know how they're held on? I've been trying to take some caps off, but it's like they're glued or something. I find it hard to believe this is just a pressure fit.

EDIT: Yeah, they are. Guess I'll be gluing them back on (looks like it's just crazy glue or something).
I guess that explains the issue people have been having with caps falling off. The edge and corner caps are glued, so they don't have much in the way of a pressure fit in the event the glue fails (or doesn't exist in the first place).


----------



## Sion (May 24, 2017)

You'll probably need strong magnets in the corners and edges, and skip the centers. But yet again, since it's a larger layer, I doubt it would provide much from the weight of the layers. You'll probably need to create a magnetic push system along with the standard placements internally if you want an effective 7x7. It will probably only be good in lighter 7x7s, potentially budget exclusive, but cost somewhere in the 100 dollar range.


----------



## Dash Lambda (May 24, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Would you (or anybody else) be able to post pictures of the internals of the pieces for the Wuji and Huanglong? No need to show what your tricks are, I'd just like to figure out what they might be for myself.


So, I've taken two caps off a Huanglong, as well as looked at a bunch of the marketing stuff where they show the mech, and what I've gathered is that the edge and corner pieces are essentially hollow with a divider down the middle (along the plane where the components of a split-piece would join), and the corners have a well in the middle with anchors on the center of both inner faces of its given section. There's not a lot of internal structure at all, and the pieces actually look quite roomy.
I'm not gonna bother with pictures, since the pieces I have open are literally just hollow.

You'll have to glue the caps back on after magnetizing it, but you're gluing stuff anyway so that shouldn't be a problem. I'm not sure how you'd take the corner caps off without doing damage, though, since it feels like the center stalk is glued in the well.


----------



## JTcuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey @4Chan , what's up with the new Silk rerelease? I thought you couldn't get the ingredient from the shady foreign suppliers? Did you figure out a replacement ingredient, or get a new source of it?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

4Chan said:


> There's like, inner parts of plastic, just like One Wheel mentioned.
> 
> Some of the pieces aren't conducive to magnets, so.. there are some tricks involved


Doesn't all plastic work with magnets?



JTcuber said:


> Hey @4Chan , what's up with the new Silk rerelease? I thought you couldn't get the ingredient from the shady foreign suppliers? Did you figure out a replacement ingredient, or get a new source of it?


I was wondering that as well.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Doesn't all plastic work with magnets?



The issue is not the composition of the plastic, but the shape. There are geometric problems with fitting magnets in big cubes.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> The issue is not the composition of the plastic, but the shape. There are geometric problems with fitting magnets in big cubes.


Oh, okay, sorry.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Oh, okay, sorry.


Nothing to apologize for. It was a good question.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

4Chan, do you know when the boron treated cubes will get released? And how did you get silk back?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 2, 2017)

i dunno i'm losing my mind


----------



## gavinz (Jun 3, 2017)

Speedcubeshop has released out lined stickers. Wondering if you could make them. 

I was also wondering if it is possible to use dye or something and colour the space inside the sticker an outlined sticker so you could make a stickerless black-bordered cube.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

gavinz said:


> Speedcubeshop has released out lined stickers. Wondering if you could make them.
> 
> I was also wondering if it is possible to use dye or something and colour the space inside the sticker an outlined sticker so you could make a stickerless black-bordered cube.


What's the point in lined stickers? It's not like they are comp legal.


----------



## gavinz (Jun 4, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What's the point in lined stickers? It's not like they are comp legal.


Sorry, I was meaning to put outlined stickers down on a black cube and dyeing the insides of the stickers and taking off the stickers so you can have a black cube that has no stickers but looks like one with them.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 4, 2017)

CommunistCuber said:


> Try using superglue.
> 
> 
> История всего доселе существующего общества - это история классовой борьбы. Коммунизм стремится ликвидировать это, создавая утопическое общество, где все равны. Да здравствует Ленин. Да здравствует Сталин. Да здравствует Советский Союз.


Srsly? This forum is in English.
I think there is a Russian forum tho


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 4, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Srsly? This forum is in English.
> I think there is a Russian forum tho


He has said the same thing on 6 different threads... spam


----------



## Malkom (Jun 4, 2017)

CommunistCuber said:


> Try using superglue.
> 
> 
> История всего доселе существующего общества - это история классовой борьбы. Коммунизм стремится ликвидировать это, создавая утопическое общество, где все равны. Да здравствует Ленин. Да здравствует Сталин. Да здравствует Советский Союз.


communist propaganda lol


----------



## jaredye (Jun 5, 2017)

Has anyone tried their Wuque M? I'm too lazy to make my own 4x4 M, but I'm worried that cubicle versions of magnetic cubes are too strong for my preference. I hope they can post some statistics (not necessarily the strengh and size of magnets as that would be trade secret, but something more general like the pull between pieces) so I can compare between their cubes.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jun 5, 2017)

jaredye said:


> Has anyone tried their Wuque M? I'm too lazy to make my own 4x4 M, but I'm worried that cubicle versions of magnetic cubes are too strong for my preference. I hope they can post some statistics (not necessarily the strengh and size of magnets as that would be trade secret, but something more general like the pull between pieces) so I can compare between their cubes.


The force from the magnets in the WuQue M feels stronger than in my Gans Air UM, but not too strong. I'd say they're a good medium.


----------



## jaredye (Jun 5, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> The force from the magnets in the WuQue M feels stronger than in my Gans Air UM, but not too strong. I'd say they're a good medium.


That's too bad, because even Gans Air UM is a bit too strong for me. I hope they can make a lite (or even a customizable) version for the Wuque M.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jun 5, 2017)

jaredye said:


> That's too bad, because even Gans Air UM is a bit too strong for me. I hope they can make a lite (or even a customizable) version for the Wuque M.


I think the effect of the strength changes with the order of the cube. Slightly stronger feels right on 4x4 because the cube is more sensitive to alignment and it takes a bit more force to turn anyway, I think what would be considered medium/weak on 3x3 would be too weak on 4x4.


----------



## Sion (Jun 5, 2017)

You guys are forgetting something about the tempest (a design that allows customizable magnets)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Sion said:


> You guys are forgetting something about the tempest...


Your working with the labs? @4Chan, what is the design proposal @Sion is proposing?


----------



## Sion (Jun 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Your working with the labs? @4Chan, what is the design proposal @Sion is proposing?



Only our dev team (labs isn't involved with it) knows about the specifics, but it's a special corner and edge division strategy that will end up making magnets customizable.

I would've been glad to work with @4Chan, but they already are working with other people.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Your working with the labs @4Chan, what is the design proposal @Sion is proposing?





Sion said:


> Our kinda goal is to compete a little.


What do you mean by that?

EDIT: never mind. Would nov/dec this year be about the release date?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Who are you going to get to mass produce it for you?


----------



## Sion (Jun 6, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Who are you going to get to mass produce it for you?



At the moment, not sure. But most likely Qiyi.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 6, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What do you mean by that?
> 
> EDIT: never mind. Would nov/dec this year be about the release date?



Probs not


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Probs not


Earlier or later? 

@4Chan, when will the 10cc size of lubicle 1 be released?


----------



## Sion (Jun 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Earlier or later?
> 
> @4Chan, when will the 10cc size of lubicle 1 be released?





Competition Cuber said:


> Earlier or later?
> 
> @4Chan, when will the 10cc size of lubicle 1 be released?



Maybe a little later. We are trying to aim for a release around that time.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

Sion said:


> Maybe a little later. We are trying to aim for a release around that time.


Ok, thanks. BTW, you quoted my post twice lol.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 13, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Earlier or later?
> 
> @4Chan, when will the 10cc size of lubicle 1 be released?



Huh... it's not out yet?
We have them lOL

These bottles are really nice too, I use it for all the puzzles I use and all sponsoree cubes I make.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 13, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Huh... it's not out yet?
> We have them lOL
> 
> These bottles are really nice too, I use it for all the puzzles I use and all sponsoree cubes I make.


Thanks. So withen a week for the size?


----------



## cashis (Jul 9, 2017)

How long should I wait in the processing stage before I should be concerned? I ordered a XingHen M 2x2 nearly 2 weeks ago, and i'm just curious what the normal wait is for it to ship.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 10, 2017)

Ordered an Wuque M two weeks ago, arrived a few hours ago… and one of the wings is missing a magnet. Pretty disappointing, especially since I don't feel like waiting two more weeks for a replacement piece (or maybe replacement _pieces_—I haven't checked every piece yet) to arrive.

E: Yup, it's missing _two_ magnets.

E2: Meanwhile, the GTS2M has somewhat sloppy magnet placement and there's glue where there shouldn't be, on multiple pieces. What the hell?


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jul 27, 2017)

I just saw the XMD Galaxy M...





Had no idea you guys would actually release one. Wasn't the weight a major problem?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jul 28, 2017)

cashis said:


> How long should I wait in the processing stage before I should be concerned? I ordered a XingHen M 2x2 nearly 2 weeks ago, and i'm just curious what the normal wait is for it to ship.


I got a wuque m in 12 days.

It took them a week to make then 5 days to ship.


----------



## Neuro (Aug 1, 2017)

@4Chan I'm wanting to make a magnetic 3x3 that has a subtle feeling and I'm trying to see what an acceptable gauss level would be. If I position them in a similar manner to the way you do (more to the outside rather than toward the core) would a pull force of 5000 be acceptable? Most of the puzzles I've seen are about 5300-5400 for "normal" strength. Going to be doing a lot of M slices so I need lowish magnetic pull 

TLDR; What gauss level should people look for to make a subtle feel on a 3x3


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 1, 2017)

Neuro said:


> @4Chan I'm wanting to make a magnetic 3x3 that has a subtle feeling and I'm trying to see what an acceptable gauss level would be. If I position them in a similar manner to the way you do (more to the outside rather than toward the core) would a pull force of 5000 be acceptable? Most of the puzzles I've seen are about 5300-5400 for "normal" strength. Going to be doing a lot of M slices so I need lowish magnetic pull
> 
> TLDR; What gauss level should people look for to make a subtle feel on a 3x3



*N52!!!!!!!*


----------

